# Canyon Stoic



## Cubie (5. Dezember 2020)

Neuer Thread zum neuen Canyon Stoic.
Alle Infos, Erfahrungsberichte, Bilder und Diskussionen zum Stoic bitte hier rein.

Weiß nicht wie euch es geht,
aber die ersten geleakten Fotos sind vielversprechend.

Könnte tatsächlich eine interessante Option für mein nächstes Bike sein.
Bin auf jedenfall sehr neugierig, welche Ausstattungsvarianten und Farben da am 08.12.20 von Canyon vorgestellt werden.


----------



## lsg-racing (7. Dezember 2020)

Canyon Stoic: Das neue Trailhardtail vom Direktvertriebler
					

Strive, Spectral und jetzt Stoic: Canyon präsentiert ein progressives Trailhardtail für 2021. Wir haben erste Infos zum neuen Modell aus Koblenz und durften das Stoic bereits testen.




					www.mountainbike-magazin.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (7. Dezember 2020)

Ein Hardtail das schwerer ist als ein Fully. Sauber.


----------



## UliS (8. Dezember 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Ein Hardtail das schwerer ist als ein Fully. Sauber.


Sieht beim Grand Canyon AL nicht anders aus - da bekommst du aber nur Cat. 3 und weniger Federweg. Beim Stoic liegt der Focus sicherlich auf Robustheit. Für leicht gibt es das Exceed.


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (8. Dezember 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Ein Hardtail das schwerer ist als ein Fully. Sauber.


Das liegt doch in der Natur der Sache eines (stabilen) Trail/Enduro Hardtails..?!

Mein Last FFWD wiegt 2 kg mehr als mein Torque CF, macht aber auch 2 mal mehr Spaß mit dem durchs Gelände zu kacheln, trotz oder gerade wegen dem Übergewicht.


----------



## Threee (8. Dezember 2020)

Bei dem Preis ist es eine gute Alternative zum Radon Cragger 8.0 welches ja nun auch 1800€ kostet :-/
Mir als Leihe sagt die Pike etwas mehr zu da ich etwas Angst vor der Anpassbarkeit DVO Sapphire hätte.

Hui, geschraubtes Innenlager! 


*Cragger**Stoic*Shimano SLX/XTSRAM NXMagura MT5SRAM Guide (?)DVO SapphireRockshox Pike12,8kg14,1kg

Gesamt sagt mir das Cragger eher zu allerdings sind die Haltnarkeit, 150mm Pike und die Klasse 4 schon ganz geil :-/


----------



## Cubie (8. Dezember 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Ein Hardtail das schwerer ist als ein Fully. Sauber.


Wo hast du die Gewichte her ?

Find auf der Canyon Seite noch nix...


----------



## filiale (8. Dezember 2020)

Cubie schrieb:


> Wo hast du die Gewichte her ?
> 
> Find auf der Canyon Seite noch nix...



In dem oben genannten link der jetzt nicht mehr verfügbar ist, standen 14,1kg für das leichteste (teuerste) Modell. Es kann also nur schwerer werden. Mal schauen was Heute passiert.


----------



## UliS (8. Dezember 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> In dem oben genannten link der jetzt nicht mehr verfügbar ist, standen 14,1kg für das leichteste (teuerste) Modell.



https://webcache.googleusercontent....e/mtb/canyon-stoic/+&cd=1&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de[/URL]


----------



## UliS (8. Dezember 2020)

Passiert:








						Enduro & Trail Hardtail
					

Du suchst nach deinem ersten Enduro & Trail MTB Hardtail ? Rocke die Trails auf dem Canyon Stoic ✓ 6 Jahre Garantie!




					www.canyon.com


----------



## sebhunter (8. Dezember 2020)

Threee schrieb:


> Bei dem Preis ist es eine gute Alternative zum Radon Cragger 8.0 welches ja nun auch 1800€ kostet :-/
> Mir als Leihe sagt die Pike etwas mehr zu da ich etwas Angst vor der Anpassbarkeit DVO Sapphire hätte.
> 
> Hui, geschraubtes Innenlager!
> ...


Das Radon Cragger 8.0 finde ich schon gut eine Klasse besser ausgestattet (ne 11-50 Kassette in der Preisklasse ist schon frech bei Canyon), da würde ich die 80€ mehr gerne zahlen.

Auf der Habenseite bei Canyon steht die noch etwas flachere/längere (Reach) Geometrie +1° Sitzwinkel, und daß es hier für große Fahrer auch ein echtes XL gibt...505mm Reach in XL  👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArmlingAndi (8. Dezember 2020)

Hier mal das Teaservideo! Achtung für Leute mit Epilepsie sind die schnellen Schnitte vllt. etwas zu viel  Fahren können die Jungs aber!


----------



## sebhunter (8. Dezember 2020)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Hier mal das Teaservideo! Achtung für Leute mit Epilepsie sind die schnellen Schnitte vllt. etwas zu viel  Fahren können die Jungs aber!


Nach dem Video kommt´s für mich nicht mehr in Frage, das soll wohl ein Dirtbike sein


----------



## ArmlingAndi (8. Dezember 2020)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Nach dem Video kommt´s für mich nicht mehr in Frage, das soll wohl ein Dirtbike sein


Ja da hast du Recht. Zielt zumindest vom Marketing ganz klar auf Dirt und Urban Fahrer ab. Wobei mir bei den 14kg auch klar ist, wieso sie kein einzigen Schnitt mit Uphillsequenz zeigen. 

Davon losgelöst würde ich es ähnlich wie es als hippere Variante eines Orbea Laufey einkategorieren.


----------



## filiale (8. Dezember 2020)

uphill wird im Video geschoben, scheint wohl zu schwer zu sein 😂


----------



## Cubie (8. Dezember 2020)

Ich behaupte ganz einfach mal,
die Designer von Radon und Canyon haben sich aus dem selben "Farbtöpfchen" bedient...


----------



## Threee (8. Dezember 2020)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Das Radon Cragger 8.0 finde ich schon gut eine Klasse besser ausgestattet (ne 11-50 Kassette in der Preisklasse ist schon frech bei Canyon), da
> 
> Auf der Habenseite bei Canyon steht die noch etwas flachere/längere (Reach) Geometrie +1° Sitzwinkel, u


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Threee (8. Dezember 2020)

sebhunter schrieb:


> Das Radon Cragger 8.0 finde ich schon gut eine Klasse besser ausgestattet (ne 11-50 Kassette in der Preisklasse ist schon frech bei Canyon), da würde ich die 80€ mehr gerne zahlen.
> 
> Auf der Habenseite bei Canyon steht die noch etwas flachere/längere (Reach) Geometrie +1° Sitzwinkel, und daß es hier für große Fahrer auch ein echtes XL gibt...505mm Reach in XL  👍


Mag das Cragger sehr. 
Die 11-50 Kassette kann ja irgendwann ausgetauscht werden. Der Rahmen nicht so einfach. Daher ist das eine echt schwere Entscheidung was ich besser finde.

Das Frühjahr kommt ja bald ...


----------



## Cubie (8. Dezember 2020)

Threee schrieb:


> Mag das Cragger sehr.
> Die 11-50 Kassette kann ja irgendwann ausgetauscht werden. Der Rahmen nicht so einfach. Daher ist das eine echt schwere Entscheidung was ich besser finde.
> 
> Das Frühjahr kommt ja bald ...


Ganz ehrlich, eine 11-50 Kassette ist auch kein Problem. Fahre damit seit 3 Jahren alles...
Die 2 Zähne mehr bei der 52iger Kassette, ganz nett, aber für mich nicht kaufentscheident.

Auch musss die nicht getauscht werden bevor sie verschlissen ist.
Und immer dran denke 52iger Kassette = 52 Schaltwerk sonst geht das nicht.


----------



## sebhunter (8. Dezember 2020)

Threee schrieb:


> Mag das Cragger sehr.
> Die 11-50 Kassette kann ja irgendwann ausgetauscht werden. Der Rahmen nicht so einfach. Daher ist das eine echt schwere Entscheidung was ich besser finde.
> 
> Das Frühjahr kommt ja bald ...


...die Kassette kann man glaub ich nur wechseln mit nem anderen Freilauf, dann ggf. auch neue Hinterradnabe...das kann aufwändig werden.


----------



## Threee (8. Dezember 2020)

sebhunter schrieb:


> ...die Kassette kann man glaub ich nur wechseln mit nem anderen Freilauf, dann ggf. auch neue Hinterradnabe...das kann aufwändig werden.


Ein Wechsel von NX auf GX bzw auf [email protected] ( gibt es das?) Braucht einen neuen Freilauf und Narbe?

Das wär echt blöd und ein echtes Gegenargument :-\


----------



## UliS (8. Dezember 2020)

Die NX Kassette passt nur auf einen Standard Shimano/Sram Freilauf. Bedingt durch den Durchmesser hat das kleinst mögliche Ritzel 11 Zähne. Für eine GX, XX1, X01 Kassette mit 10-50 bzw. 10-52 benötigst du einen Sram XD Freilauf. Bei den meisten Naben lässt sich der Freilauf entsprechend auswechseln. 
Nebenbei bemerkt:
NX Kassette  615 g (11-50)
GX Kassette  450 g (10-50)

Wenn du auf eine 10-52 Kassette wechseln willst, benötigst du auch das passende Schaltwerk. Das NX packt nur 50 Zähne.

Hier versteckt sich für die Hersteller Einsparungspotential, das auf den ersten Blick nicht gleich erkennbar ist, aber mit Kosten von etwa 200 Euro (Kassette, Freilauf) verbunden ist, wenn man später nachrüsten möchte.


----------



## anf (9. Dezember 2020)

Würde so ein Hardtail auch gerne auf Touren einsetzen. Dafür passen Schaltung, Laufräder und Bremsen nicht. Was bleibt dann aber übrig an dem Paket? So eine Augenweide ist der Rahmen auch nicht.


----------



## write-only (9. Dezember 2020)

Welche Schaltung, Laufräder und Bremsen braucht man denn speziell für Touren?


----------



## Cubie (9. Dezember 2020)

anf schrieb:


> Würde so ein Hardtail auch gerne auf Touren einsetzen. Dafür passen Schaltung, Laufräder und Bremsen nicht. Was bleibt dann aber übrig an dem Paket? So eine Augenweide ist der Rahmen auch nicht.


Lächerlich, so eine Aussage!


----------



## null-2wo (9. Dezember 2020)

anf schrieb:


> Würde so ein Hardtail auch gerne auf Touren einsetzen. Dafür passen Schaltung, Laufräder und Bremsen nicht. Was bleibt dann aber übrig an dem Paket? So eine Augenweide ist der Rahmen auch nicht.


wenn du den rahmen doof findest und die anbauteile auch, vielleicht solltest du... also... äh... wie sag ich das am besten? 'n anderes fahrrad kaufen!  ☝️  🤓


----------



## r3m4 (29. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
überlege mir das Stoic neben meinem Strive (2019er) und nem Rennrad zu holen.
Einsatzgebiet des Strive sind doch mehr Bikepark als Trails wie sich rausgestellt hat. Das Stoic würde ich für einfache Home-Trails (allerdings mit recht viel Uphill) und ein paar Touren nutzen wollen die nicht lange genug sind um das Rennrad auszupacken (unter 50Km meist).

Würde mich über ein paar Meinungen mit Begründungen freuen die mich in meiner Überlegung weiterbringen könnten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebhunter (29. Dezember 2020)

r3m4 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> überlege mir das Stoic neben meinem Strive (2019er) und nem Rennrad zu holen.
> Einsatzgebiet des Strive sind doch mehr Bikepark als Trails wie sich rausgestellt hat. Das Stoic würde ich für einfache Home-Trails (allerdings mit recht viel Uphill) und ein paar Touren nutzen wollen die nicht lange genug sind um das Rennrad auszupacken (unter 50Km meist).
> 
> Würde mich über ein paar Meinungen mit Begründungen freuen die mich in meiner Überlegung weiterbringen könnten


gute Idee, ist dir das Stoic für viel Uphill dann nicht etwas schwer, für leichte Trails nicht etwas zu overbiked und für Touren zu heftig bereift?


----------



## r3m4 (29. Dezember 2020)

Meinst du wirklich, dass das zu overbiked ist? Wir fahren viel in Beilstein, Miltenberg und co. also normale "leichte" Trails für die ich das Strive immer etwas zu overbiked finde.

Die Reifen wären für Touren ja mit einem anderen Radsatz easy zu wechseln, mir gehts eher um die grundlegenden Sachen wie Geometrie und co. die eventuell dagegensprechen könnten.

Mein Strive ist ja auch ein ziemlicher Bomber, da hatte ich bislang keine Probleme im Uphill (zumindest keine die auf das Gewicht zurückzuführen sind und nicht durch ein wenig mehr Kondition ausgeglichen werden könnten).

Glaube dass deine Punkte (bis auf das Overbiked) auch meine Bedenken sind. Wie Tourentauglich ist das Teil wirklich und wie gut funktioniert die Geometrie im Uphill. Dass es Berg runter bestimmt geil ballern kann bin ich mir sicher. Aber der Preis ist halt einfach zu verlockend. Zudem könnte ich nen Kindersitz hinten dranschnallen, wenn kein Dropper verbaut ist.


----------



## sebhunter (29. Dezember 2020)

die Geo ist uphill bestimmt gut, schon wegen des steilen Sitzwinkels, dachte eher an Reifen und ob man 140mm bei einfachen Trails braucht...an welches Stoic hast denn gedacht?


----------



## r3m4 (29. Dezember 2020)

Na da hat sich Canyon leider ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten, dass die absolute Optik nur beim 2er für mich vorhanden ist. Die Lackierungen der anderen beiden find ich schrecklich öde. Daher auch nur die 11er Schaltung und die Suntour Gabel. 
Für unter 900€ aber eigentlich ein nobrainer was das angeht und in dem Preissegment find ich nichts vergleichbares.


----------



## sebhunter (30. Dezember 2020)

r3m4 schrieb:


> Na da hat sich Canyon leider ins eigene Fleisch geschnitten, dass die absolute Optik nur beim 2er für mich vorhanden ist. Die Lackierungen der anderen beiden find ich schrecklich öde. Daher auch nur die 11er Schaltung und die Suntour Gabel.
> Für unter 900€ aber eigentlich ein nobrainer was das angeht und in dem Preissegment find ich nichts vergleichbares.


nicht übel, alternativ für 999€ inkl. Versand bekommst das sogar mit  Dropper:








						Ragley Big AL 2.0 - 2021
					

Laufradgröße 29" Federweg vorne / hinten 140 mm / - mm Rahmen AL6061 Alloy Boost Gabel RockShox Recon Silver RL Solo Air Boost, 51 mm Offset Steuersatz   Token...




					dirty-stuff.de


----------



## filiale (30. Dezember 2020)

r3m4 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> überlege mir das Stoic neben meinem Strive (2019er) und nem Rennrad zu holen.
> Einsatzgebiet des Strive sind doch mehr Bikepark als Trails wie sich rausgestellt hat. Das Stoic würde ich für einfache Home-Trails (allerdings mit recht viel Uphill) und ein paar Touren nutzen wollen die nicht lange genug sind um das Rennrad auszupacken (unter 50Km meist).
> 
> Würde mich über ein paar Meinungen mit Begründungen freuen die mich in meiner Überlegung weiterbringen könnten



Warum dann kein "normales" Hardtail ?


----------



## r3m4 (30. Dezember 2020)

Was siehst du als "normales" Hardtail? 
Vielleicht erschließt sich mir auch noch nicht der Sinn des Stoic aber übersehe ich etwas an dem Rad was es schlechter für den Alltag macht?
Also würde das Rad für jemanden der auf keinem einzigen Trail unterwegs ist nicht Sinn machen?

Ich sehe als Laie einfach ein Hardtail mit robuster Bauweise und vermeintlich etwas mehr "Leichtigkeit" als das Strive aber dennoch unzerstörbar.


----------



## filiale (30. Dezember 2020)

Du kannst auch ein Grand Canyon oder Exceed nehmen. Die sind nicht so robust wie ein 2-3Kg schwereres Stoic. Aber Du willst damit ja so gut wie keine Trails fahren und keine 2m Sprünge machen. So ein normales Hardtail hält schon viel aus wenn man technisch damit gut umgehen kann. Es fährt und rollt sich leichter. Und kannst Du für Touren mit +100km nutzen wenn es die Kondition zuläßt.


----------



## Cubie (30. Dezember 2020)

Auf der anderen Seite, Trailhardtails machen halt auch Laune, durch die moderne Geo, der Federweg und den Reifen. Da ist halt der Spaßfaktor ein andere als mit einem XC Hardtail.
Finde das Stoic nicht so schlecht, auch im Vergleich zu den anderen Trailhardtails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r3m4 (30. Dezember 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Du kannst auch ein Grand Canyon oder Exceed nehmen. Die sind nicht so robust wie ein 2-3Kg schwereres Stoic. Aber Du willst damit ja so gut wie keine Trails fahren und keine 2m Sprünge machen. So ein normales Hardtail hält schon viel aus wenn man technisch damit gut umgehen kann. Es fährt und rollt sich leichter. Und kannst Du für Touren mit +100km nutzen wenn es die Kondition zuläßt.


Das Exceed sieht spannend aus, ist aber eben auch in der kleinsten Variante mal 1 Kilo teurer als das Stoic. 

Fährt sich leichter wegen Geo?
Rollt leichter wegen Reifen?

Ach ich beiß mir vermutlich in den Hintern wenn ich das Teil nicht bestelle für den Preis. Zur Not wieder für ein paar Euro Verlust weiterverkaufen, wenn es gar nicht passen sollte.
Sind ja noch keine draußen die man nach Erfahrungen fragen kann oder? Ist ja alles immer so subjektiv. Manche sind ja auch der Meinung, dass mein Strive absolut unfahrbar wäre und durch das Gewicht nur mit dem Lift auf den Berg kommen kann.


----------



## filiale (30. Dezember 2020)

Man darf halt nicht nur auf den Preis gucken, sondern muß auch die Funktionen vergleichen. Äpfel und Birnen....Wenn es Dir ums Geld geht kauf das Stoic.


----------



## r3m4 (1. Januar 2021)

Gibts denn irgendwo eine detaillierte Auflösung der verbauten Teile? 
Also mit genaueren Bezeichnungen, welcher Lenker mit Durchmesser etc. für die verschiedenen Modelle?

Finde auf der Canyon Seite nur allgemeine Namen die aber wieder unterschiedliche Varianten haben könnten.


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (2. Januar 2021)

Cubie schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite, Trailhardtails machen halt auch Laune, durch die moderne Geo, der Federweg und den Reifen. Da ist halt der Spaßfaktor ein andere als mit einem XC Hardtail.
> Finde das Stoic nicht so schlecht, auch im Vergleich zu den anderen Trailhardtails.


Das war der Grund warum ich es mir auf Anraten des Forums bestellt habe. Erfahrungen kann ich hoffentlich dann Ende Februar geben, leider ist genau nach meiner Bestellung der Liefertermin auf Ende April geändert worden und ich habe noch keine Info wann es kommen soll. Habe das 3 er genommen, habe allerdings nur ein 08/15 MTB und suchte ein Bike für Touren, Trails und Flowtrails im Bikepark was auch mit größerem Fahrergewicht klar kommt.


----------



## r3m4 (2. Januar 2021)

Ich konnte letztlich auch nicht mehr widerstehen und hab mir eins bestellt. Jedoch nur das 2er, weil ich die Optik einfach genial finde.
Um die restlichen Teile dann noch anpassen zu können wie den schwarzen Suntour Aufkleber hab ich mich heute mal rangesetzt und was vorbereitet


----------



## Denis_93 (4. Januar 2021)

Es gibt jetzt auch eine deutsche "Canyon Stoic" Gruppen bei Facebook.😉

Gruß Denis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winguru (4. Januar 2021)

Wenn alles gut geht, kommt mein 3er ende Februar  
Werde berichten...


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (4. Januar 2021)

winguru schrieb:


> Wenn alles gut geht, kommt mein 3er ende Februar
> Werde berichten...


Welche Größe und wann bestellt?


----------



## winguru (4. Januar 2021)

BigDaddyNoob schrieb:


> Welche Größe und wann bestellt?


M und 30.12.
Danach ging es Richtung April.


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (4. Januar 2021)

winguru schrieb:


> M und 30.12.
> Danach ging es Richtung April.


Haha, ich auch in M und am 30.12. bestellt. Danach war dann April angegeben und ich habe leider auch noch keine Mail bekommen


----------



## flo28 (4. Januar 2021)

Am 29.12 bestellt ! Auch M ! 
aucb noch keine Mail ! 
schönen Abend  !


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (4. Januar 2021)

Interessant dass sich trotz geänderter MwSt der Preis nicht geändert hat.


----------



## tobi2036 (4. Januar 2021)

Wäre das Stoic auch evtl. ein gutes Winterbike für Schnee und Matsch, wenn es nicht so drauf ankommt?. Also billig, dann Alu, keine sooo hochwertigen Komponenten, aber Platz für 29er Reifen a‘ 2.6 Zoll. Eigentlich doch perfekt für den Schnee, oder? Dann bräuchte man nicht unbedingt ein überdimensioniertes Fatbike, und könnte es auch sonst bei Schlechtwetter rausholen, um das teurere Carbonbike im Winter zu schonen. So als Überlegung. Da würde doch dann auch das günstigste reichen.


----------



## r3m4 (4. Januar 2021)

Ich hab das Stoic als "Allwetter" Sorglos Bike vorgesehen, dass einfach immer rausgezogen wird. Das erhoffe ich mir davon, egal welche Jahreszeit.

Hab gerade gesehen, dass die Lieferzeiten auf der Seite angepasst wurden. Jetzt bin ich doppelt froh, dass ich noch letzte Woche bestellt hab und mir Anfang März als Versanddatum im Konto angezeigt wird. Hat beim letzten Rad auch ziemlich gut hingehauen mit der Prognose des Datums.


----------



## winguru (4. Januar 2021)

BigDaddyNoob schrieb:


> Haha, ich auch in M und am 30.12. bestellt. Danach war dann April angegeben und ich habe leider auch noch keine Mail bekommen


Hab auch keine Mail, aber es steht "eingegangen " und immer noch Ende Februar. _Daumendrück_


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (5. Januar 2021)

Ich habe heute erst die Mail mit der MwSt erhalten. Oh nein, bei mir wird es bestimmt Ende April :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r3m4 (5. Januar 2021)

War glaub ne Standard Mail, die hab ich auch erhalten. 
Was steht im Kundencenter für ein Lieferdatum?


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (5. Januar 2021)

Oh ich habe glaube ich als Gast bestellt, zumindest ist angeblich meine Adresse ungültig wenn ich mich bei Canyon einloggen will.


----------



## r3m4 (5. Januar 2021)

Bei den Beträgen hab ich kein Vertrauen als Gast zu bestellen 
Kannst ja Mal den Support Anschreiben ob die das in ein Kundenkonto transferieren.


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (5. Januar 2021)

Ne bei der Verfolgung hat es geklappt. Status eingegangen und Voraussichtlicher Versand 22.Feb. 2021 - 26 Feb. 2021
Das wäre ja mal geil.


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (7. Januar 2021)

War gerade nochmal auf der Canyon Homepage, das 3er in M steht plötzlich auf Ende Januar....


----------



## r3m4 (7. Januar 2021)

Denke dass es gerade in der aktuelle Situation schwer für die Jungs bei Canyon ist mit Material zu rechnen.
Wenn die irgendwas kurzfristiger reinbkommen verschiebt sich der Liefertermin nach vorne.
Hoffentlich haben sie aus der sehr optimistischen Angabe von Lieferzeiten gelernt und liefern eher früher als später aus.


----------



## Martin36 (7. Januar 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> In dem oben genannten link der jetzt nicht mehr verfügbar ist, standen 14,1kg für das leichteste (teuerste) Modell. Es kann also nur schwerer werden. Mal schauen was Heute passiert.


14,1 kg stoic 4 , aber in M .
Kleiner wird dann leichter.


----------



## Martin36 (7. Januar 2021)

r3m4 schrieb:


> Das Exceed sieht spannend aus, ist aber eben auch in der kleinsten Variante mal 1 Kilo teurer als das Stoic.
> 
> Fährt sich leichter wegen Geo?
> Rollt leichter wegen Reifen?
> ...


Ich finde das immer so geil wie hier manche sich über das gewicht aufregen. Und dann packen sie den Rucksack mit zwei liter wasser , ersatzteile ,Werkzeug am besten noch ne flasche am rad satteltasche und ein tacho.


----------



## r3m4 (7. Januar 2021)

Dir ist aufgefallen dass der Kilo auf tausend Euro bezogen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martin36 (7. Januar 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Ein Hardtail das schwerer ist als ein Fully. Sauber.


Warum soll ein trail hardtail weniger wiegen wie ein fully ? 
Der dämper nimmt die kräfte bei einen fully auf.
Bei hardtail macht das der rahmen , und deswegen muss es besonders stabil sein.
Und zweitens , den 29er allmoutain fully der unter 14 kg wiegt möchte ich sehen und vor allem zum welchen Preis.


----------



## Martin36 (7. Januar 2021)

r3m4 schrieb:


> Dir ist aufgefallen dass der Kilo auf tausend Euro bezogen ist?


Ist schon klar.


----------



## Matze_HE (7. Januar 2021)

Moin, ich interessiere mich für ein Stoic 4.
Allerdings wäre es mir wichtig, auf xd-Freilauf umrüsten zu können, damit ich mich im dicksten Gang nicht schon bei 30 km/h wie eine Nähmaschine fühle.
Weiß jemand, ob es für die KT M5ER Nabe einen xd-Ffreilauf gibt?
Auf der Quando-Seite wird diese Nabe nicht gelistet und der Chat bei Canyon ist mit der Frage überfordert.


----------



## dirtdaddy (8. Januar 2021)

Matze_HE schrieb:


> Moin, ich interessiere mich für ein Stoic 4.
> Allerdings wäre es mir wichtig, auf xd-Freilauf umrüsten zu können, damit ich mich im dicksten Gang nicht schon bei 30 km/h wie eine Nähmaschine fühle.
> Weiß jemand, ob es für die KT M5ER Nabe einen xd-Ffreilauf gibt?
> Auf der Quando-Seite wird diese Nabe nicht gelistet und der Chat bei Canyon ist mit der Frage überfordert.


Nein, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist das eine Shimanonarbe (bzw. ein komplettes Shimano Laufrad mit HG dings) und da die Hersteller nickt kompatibel sind mußt du dir eine komplett neue Narbe oder Laufrad zulegen.


----------



## winguru (8. Januar 2021)

Matze_HE schrieb:


> Moin, ich interessiere mich für ein Stoic 4.
> Allerdings wäre es mir wichtig, auf xd-Freilauf umrüsten zu können, damit ich mich im dicksten Gang nicht schon bei 30 km/h wie eine Nähmaschine fühle.
> Weiß jemand, ob es für die KT M5ER Nabe einen xd-Ffreilauf gibt?
> Auf der Quando-Seite wird diese Nabe nicht gelistet und der Chat bei Canyon ist mit der Frage überfordert.


Da sind die Angaben leider unterschiedlich. Manchmal wird von der Shimano Nabe gesprochen, auf der Canyon Seite steht die KT. Die KT müsste Umrüstbar sein. Hab ich in nem PDF per google gefunden.
Allerdings kannst du die Laufräder und Kassette erstmal fahren und dann direkt auf z.B. DT Swiss Laufräder (oder nur HR) umbauen, wenn du eh ne neue Kassette brauchst. So werde ich es machen. 34 zu 40 km/h sind ein Wort, aber wie oft fährst du das mit dem Rad?


----------



## Matze_HE (8. Januar 2021)

@winguru diese unterschiedlichen Bezeichnungen des Freilaufes mit KT und Shimano verwirren mich auch und auf das PDF bin ich auch irgendwo auf der Quando Seite gestoßen, aber ich habe keine Bezugsquellen gefunden.
Ich habe bereits 2 Räder mit der gleichen NX Übersetzung, eines sogar mit 26x4.8 Bereifung, wo die Übersetzung dann ja noch etwas länger ist, aber wenn es runter geht, finde ich es einfach nervig. 
Eigentlich wollte ich mir ein Nukeproof Scout kaufen und bin auf das Stoic gestoßen, weil die Scouts durch den Brexit mal eben 500 Euro teurer geworden sind. 
Aber wenn ich in das Stoic erstmal einiges an Geld reinstecken muss, damit es so ist, wie ich es haben will, wird das Scout doch wieder interessant...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze_HE (8. Januar 2021)

Und schade, dass man sich mit den Canyon Leuten im Chat nur über das Wetter unterhalten kann...


----------



## dirtdaddy (8. Januar 2021)

Matze_HE schrieb:


> Und schade, dass man sich mit den Canyon Leuten im Chat nur über das Wetter unterhalten kann...


Liegt wohl offensichtlich an ihnen, ich hab nur gute Erfahrungen mit Canyon und dem Chat Support gemacht aber Canyon Bashing ist in diesem Forum ja genauso beliebt wie allgemein das Tesla (Elektro-) Bashing auf FB & Co.


----------



## Matze_HE (8. Januar 2021)

dirtdaddy schrieb:


> Liegt wohl offensichtlich an ihnen, ich hab nur gute Erfahrungen mit Canyon und dem Chat Support gemacht aber Canyon Bashing ist in diesem Forum ja genauso beliebt wie allgemein das Tesla (Elektro-) Bashing auf FB & Co.


Das sind Erfahrungen, kein Bashing. 
An sich sind die Räder von Canyon ja nicht schlecht, ich habe insgesamt 4 Canyons gekauft. 
Aber alle meine Anfragen, egal ob per Mail oder Chat wurden politisch nichtssagend beantwortet und haben nicht weiter geholfen. Auf die Antworten per Mail habe ich übrigens 4 bis 6 Wochen gewartet. 
Es kann durchaus sein, dass das an mir liegt, denn ich habe nicht nach verfügbaren Farben gefragt, sondern technische Fragen gestellt, die aber eigentlich jeder, der sein Produkt kennt hätte beantworten können.


----------



## MAyS (12. Januar 2021)

Habe mir das Stoic 2 bestellt. Dazu ne neue Yari für 270 (die Suntour geht in die Bucht, hoffe auf ca. 100€), Dropper 200mm für 180, 11-46er 10fach Kassette für 50 und die SLX Bremse meines alten Hardtails und schon hab ich zum Preis des Stoic 3 n ganz nettes Hardtail zusammen. Ich hoffe es kommt wie angekündigt Anfang März.


----------



## r3m4 (12. Januar 2021)

Wo bekommt man die Yari für den Kurs her?

Ich hab aus Kompatibiltät zu den Laufrädern mit meinem Strive direkt ne NX Eagle 12er Ausrüstung dazugeholt, dass ich mich da nicht umgewöhnen muss ^^ Die verbauten Komponenten vom 2er haben sich für meine Beine zu anstrengend am Berg gelesen


----------



## MAyS (12. Januar 2021)

r3m4 schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man die Yari für den Kurs her?
> 
> Ich hab aus Kompatibiltät zu den Laufrädern mit meinem Strive direkt ne NX Eagle 12er Ausrüstung dazugeholt, dass ich mich da nicht umgewöhnen muss ^^ Die verbauten Komponenten vom 2er haben sich für meine Beine zu anstrengend am Berg gelesen


Bei ebay Kleinanzeigen. Ausbau neu aus nem Neurad von nem Händler mit Rechnung etc. War ein echtes Schnäppchen. Hatte Glück. War 10 min online da hab ich zugeschlagen. Habe am Spectral vorher 1x11 11-46 gefahren. Da sollte ich mit 1x10 11-46 klarkommen. Habe auch die Sunrace Kassette genommen da die Abstufung etwas runder ist als bei der Shimano Kassette.


----------



## r3m4 (12. Januar 2021)

Mist, dachte da gibt's grad n richtig gutes Angebot  danke dir


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (13. Januar 2021)

Mist, heute kam die Mail mit dem neuen Termin.... Ende April :-(


----------



## winguru (13. Januar 2021)

BigDaddyNoob schrieb:


> Mist, heute kam die Mail mit dem neuen Termin.... Ende April :-(


Bei mir auch...

Chataussage:
"Durch Verschiebungen in der Produktionsplanung kann dein Bike leider nicht wie geplant produziert werden"

Ich klammere mich an Stornos.


----------



## MAyS (13. Januar 2021)

Ich habe keine Email. Welches Stoic habt ihr und wann habt ihr bestellt? Ich habe das Stoic 2. Bestellt am 03.01.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winguru (13. Januar 2021)

MAyS schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Email. Welches Stoic habt ihr und wann habt ihr bestellt? Ich habe das Stoic 2. Bestellt am 03.01.


3er am 30.12.


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (13. Januar 2021)

3er am 29.12.  Was bringt dir ein Storno? Ich will das Bike haben und die anderen können doch auch nicht liefern.


----------



## r3m4 (13. Januar 2021)

Er will dass jemand anderes storniert und er dessen Bike bekommt


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (13. Januar 2021)

r3m4 schrieb:


> Er will dass jemand anderes storniert und er dessen Bike bekommt


Achso.... Da muss aber Weihnachten und Ostern auf einen Tag fallen.  Schade wirklich dass es gleich eine Verzögerung von 8 Wochen ist, in der heutigen Zeit eigentlich nicht vorstellbar. Und für mich nicht nachvollziehbar warum die Fahrrad Industrie seit Jahren nicht bzw so schlecht liefern kann.


----------



## r3m4 (13. Januar 2021)

Ich denke wir haben hier die größten vor und Nachteile einer just in time Produktion


----------



## filiale (13. Januar 2021)

BigDaddyNoob schrieb:


> Und für mich nicht nachvollziehbar warum die Fahrrad Industrie seit Jahren nicht bzw so schlecht liefern kann.



Wenn Du als Hersteller Deine Rahmen und Teile (Lenker, Schaltung, Reifen etc.) 1 Jahr im Vorraus beim Produzenten (Asien) bestellen mußt, und nicht weißt wie gut sich ein Produkt verkauft, dann kannst Du niemandem einen Vorwurf machen. Man kalkuliert entsprechend vorsichtig. Lagerware will kein Hersteller bei sich im Lager haben. 

Ein 2020er Bike wird Ende 2019 dem Kunden vorgestellt und angeboten aber Ende 2018 bereits die Teile bestellt und die Produktion geplant. Niemand konnte 2018 ahnen, dass wir 2020 eine Pandemie bekommen. Ein Jahr weitergedacht -> Ende 2019 wurden die Teile für Ende 2020 GA > 2021 bestellt. Zwischendurch war Produktionsstop in aller Welt. Das holt man nicht so schnell auf. Der Markt ist auch an Ersatzteilen komplett leergefegt. Daher haben wir Lieferzeiten von 6 Monaten und mehr.

Losgelöst von Corona ist die 1 jährige Vorbestellung schon seit Jahren ein Problem. Allerdings kann dadurch der Produzent in Asien seine Kapazitäten besser planen und bessere Preise machen weil er mehr an einem Stück (Fließband) herstellen kann. Wenn Canyon immer nur 100 Laufradsätze nach Bedarf einkaufen würde, wären ein EK Preise so hoch, dass Canyon gleiche Preise wie Spezi hätte.

Jetzt kannst Du Dir überlegen was Dir lieber ist...


----------



## numinisrider (26. Januar 2021)

Hallo, welche Größe habt Ihr für eure Größe/SL gewählt? Bei Propain Tyee fahre ich mit 181/83 ein L und fühle mich wohl, Caynon schlägt mir hier M vor. Ein Kumpel fährt das Spectral in M und da fühle ich mich zu gedrungen. Über euer Feedback würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## dirtdaddy (1. Februar 2021)

numinisrider schrieb:


> Hallo, welche Größe habt Ihr für eure Größe/SL gewählt? Bei Propain Tyee fahre ich mit 181/83 ein L und fühle mich wohl, Caynon schlägt mir hier M vor. Ein Kumpel fährt das Spectral in M und da fühle ich mich zu gedrungen. Über euer Feedback würde ich mich sehr freuen.


ich bin 178cm mit SL 79cm und hab das Stoic4 in S ... hatte mir zuerst das Stoic3 in M bestellt da die Kiste mein altes 29" XC Bike (18" Rahmen v Radon) ersetzen sollte aber in M war das Stoic für mich persönlich ein langer Dampfer.

Die Seite kennste ? : https://www.bike-stats.de/geometrie... Team 8.0_2020_18&Bike2=Canyon_Stoic 4_2021_M

hat mir sehr geholfen auch wenn ich erst mal die falsche Größe bestellt hab  ich wollte halt wieder unbedingt 29" aber jetzt mit den 27,5" bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## numinisrider (2. Februar 2021)

dirtdaddy schrieb:


> ich bin 178cm mit SL 79cm und hab das Stoic4 in S ... hatte mir zuerst das Stoic3 in M bestellt da die Kiste mein altes 29" XC Bike (18" Rahmen v Radon) ersetzen sollte aber in M war das Stoic für mich persönlich ein langer Dampfer.
> 
> Die Seite kennste ? : https://www.bike-stats.de/geometrie_vergleich?Bike1=Radon_ZR Team 8.0_2020_18&Bike2=Canyon_Stoic 4_2021_M
> 
> hat mir sehr geholfen auch wenn ich erst mal die falsche Größe bestellt hab  ich wollte halt wieder unbedingt 29" aber jetzt mit den 27,5" bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


Danke! S wäre für mich zu krass 
Das M wäre gut. Die Tabelle hat mir sehr geholfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## winguru (2. Februar 2021)

r3m4 schrieb:


> Er will dass jemand anderes storniert und er dessen Bike bekommt


Hab jetzt selbst storniert und fahre glücklich ein Laufey H10. Immer mal bei den großen gucken, da kommt dann und wann was rein. Gestern ein H30 bei fahrrad.de.


----------



## r3m4 (10. Februar 2021)

Gerade die Mail bekommen, dass mein Rad erst nen Monat später voraussichtlich verschickt wird.
Von Anfang März auf April gerutscht.

Hat noch jemand seinen Liefertermin verschoben bekommen? Gibts da Hoffnung, dass der Termin gehalten wird oder vermutet ihr auch, dass es nochmal verschoben werden kann?


----------



## r3m4 (10. März 2021)

Völlig unerwartet ist das Teil gestern angekommen. Also dann doch wie geplant geliefert worden und nicht wie zwischendurch angekündigt um einen Monat verzögert.

Fix ausgepackt und inspiziert sind mir direkt ein paar schlecht lackierte Stellen aufgefallen. Das stört mich selbst jetzt nicht weil ich da nicht pingelig bin aber an ein paar Stellen scheint der weiße Lack unter dem Klarlack nicht dick genug aufgetragen worden zu sein, da schimmert es heller. Sollte man wissen, wenn man auf ein perfektes Bike hofft.
Der Aufkleber auf der Suntour Gabel verlangt eine Füllung der Gabel mit Luft vor der ersten Fahrt. Diese Pumpe liegt dem Stoic nicht bei (nur bei mir?). Habe natürlich noch eine daheim, sollte man aber auch wissen.

Allgemein macht das Teil einen schwereren Eindruck als die Zahlen vermuten lassen. Da ich es direkt auf 12-fach umbaue, Tubeless etc. bin ich gestern noch nicht fertig geworden, hoffe aber am Wochenende ein paar Kilometer damit zu rollen.

Die Optik des 2er Stoic ist jedenfalls der Hammer und genau darum ging es mir ja unter anderem für das Teil. Bissl Trails, Feldwege zur Arbeit und hauptsächlich der Weg zum Biergarten werden wohl das Einsatzgebiet des Stoic wenn es wieder zulässig ist.


----------



## MAyS (20. März 2021)

Mein Stoic 2 ist vor ca 2 Wochen angekommen. Das Projekt Umbau ist nun auch mit dem Verkauf der Gabel abgeschlossen.

Ziel war es das Stoic gezielt zu optimieren und die 1200 EUR nicht zu überschreiten

Umgebaut wurden:


Yari 150mm (270€ bei eBay Neu ausgebaut aus nem Neurad
11-46 Kassette (50€) für mehr Bandbreite
200mm Dropper (170€) neu BrandX XL
Bremse Shimano SLX (hatte ich noch aufm alten 26er HT welches mein Sohn jetzt fährt (und die Bremse vom Stoic.
Tubeless (die Schläuche haben jeweils 370g!!!! gewogen.

Mit den erlösen aus Verkauf der Neuteile bin ich bei 1100 EUR gelandet.

Nach den ersten beiden Touren bin ich mehr als begeistert. Das Ding macht auf meinen Hometrails alles mit. Selbst fiese Wurzelpassagen. Bin dort nur unwesentlich langsamer als mit meinem Tyee. Richtig top.


----------



## MAyS (20. März 2021)

r3m4 schrieb:


> Völlig unerwartet ist das Teil gestern angekommen. Also dann doch wie geplant geliefert worden und nicht wie zwischendurch angekündigt um einen Monat verzögert.
> 
> Fix ausgepackt und inspiziert sind mir direkt ein paar schlecht lackierte Stellen aufgefallen. Das stört mich selbst jetzt nicht weil ich da nicht pingelig bin aber an ein paar Stellen scheint der weiße Lack unter dem Klarlack nicht dick genug aufgetragen worden zu sein, da schimmert es heller. Sollte man wissen, wenn man auf ein perfektes Bike hofft.
> Der Aufkleber auf der Suntour Gabel verlangt eine Füllung der Gabel mit Luft vor der ersten Fahrt. Diese Pumpe liegt dem Stoic nicht bei (nur bei mir?). Habe natürlich noch eine daheim, sollte man aber auch wissen.
> ...


Viele hatten das finish oder die Schweißnähte kritisiert. Bei meinem alles top.


----------



## r3m4 (22. März 2021)

Die Schweißnähte sind mir jetzt nicht negativ aufgefallen, das kann ich aber auch nicht bewerten.
Gestern endlich mal ne Runde damit gedreht (wenn auch ohne Wald weil der noch zu matschig ist bei uns).

Glaube ich habe genau das was ich erwartet habe. Ein sehr bequemes Radel mit direktem Vortrieb. Das Teil liegt sowas von satt auf der Straße und Feldweg, dass ich sagen würde es ist spurtreuer als mein Strive.

Rundum begeistert bisher.
Ich habe geändert:

12er Eagle NX mit China Kassette
Sattel
Griffe
Tubeless + Reifen

und schon wars das. Mit dem Verkauf der alten Teile bin ich sogar unter 1000€ geblieben und für das Geld sieht das Teil einfach geil aus und lässt sich super fahren. Bin voll zufrieden.
Wenn das Wetter jetzt etwas trocken bleibt gehts am Wochenende damit mal auf ein paar Trails in die Heilbronner Gegend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vauni (31. März 2021)

Servus ich bin seit Ende Dezember 2020 stolzer Besitzer des Canyon Stoic 3 und kann daher meine Erfahrungen teilen.
Ich war vorher im besitz des Radon Jealous AL9.0 und habe gewechselt da mir die Geo nich mehr gefallen hat. 
Nun zu mir ich bin 2,04 m groß und fahre das Rad in XL ohne Probleme allerdings war ich ein wenig enttäuscht als das Rad kam denn die kette wurde verknotet montiert und das Kettenschloss war auch demoliert, als ich dann den Support erreicht habe haben sie mir einen Gutschein angeboten für eine Reparatur bei einem Fachhändler der dann prompt kettenschloss ersetzt hat und das Schaltwerk richten musste. 

Den verbauten Lenker mit 20mm Rise habe ich gewechselt gegen einen mit 30mm Rise was man beim fahren schon merkt. Uphill macht es echt Laune Max Steigung war bis jetzt 24% Downhill ist natürlich auch ganz geil Auch für Touren ist ein ein sehr tolles Rad was ich leider Bemängeln muss ist die Federgabel die ich als nächstes ersetzen werde da sie vom Fahrgefühl sehr harsch ist sprich nicht so smooth


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (1. April 2021)

Von Ende April auf Ende Mai verschoben. Stoic 3 in M :-(


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (12. April 2021)

BigDaddyNoob schrieb:


> Von Ende April auf Ende Mai verschoben. Stoic 3 in M :-(


Und keine zwei Wochen später vorverlegt auf nächste Woche. ;-)


----------



## dirtdaddy (21. April 2021)

Pinbike Review >


----------



## Sebastian_1978 (23. Mai 2021)

Moin in die Runde.

Ich bin momentan total hin- und hergerissen (HT vs. Fully / die ganzen Modelle (Stoic, Cragger, Laufey H10,... / Trance, Root Miller, One-Forti 600,...). Irgendwie haben ja alle Vor-und Nachteile und aktuell kommt noch das Thema Verfügbarkeit dazu ( :

Jetzt war ich wieder auf dem Standpunkt, "Hol dir erstmal ein neues HT und fahre damit 1-2 Jahre um zu gucken, was ich überhaupt will" (ambitionierter Neuling der sich aktuell mit einem einfachen Haibike HT mit 100mm austestet (aber hey, selbst damit hab ich richtig Spass)). 

Was mir THEORETISCH beim Stoic Sorge bereitet ist das Gewicht wenn um Uphill geht. Vielleicht ist es in meine Fall ein wenig vernachlässigbar (meist 2-3 Stunden Trips, 20-30km bei ca. 500 Höhenmeter), aber dennoch....14,5kg sind 14,5kg  

Mittlerweile gibt hier ja bestimmt einige die mit dem Stoic ihre Praxiserfahrungen gesammelt haben. 
Würde mich freuen wenn ihr mir dazu ein bisschen was sagen könnt,...schwer ist es im Uphill zu fahren?

Wäre Dankbar über ein paar Stimmen von euch


----------



## dirtdaddy (23. Mai 2021)

Sebastian_1978 schrieb:


> Moin in die Runde.
> 
> Ich bin momentan total hin- und hergerissen (HT vs. Fully / die ganzen Modelle (Stoic, Cragger, Laufey H10,... / Trance, Root Miller, One-Forti 600,...). Irgendwie haben ja alle Vor-und Nachteile und aktuell kommt noch das Thema Verfügbarkeit dazu ( :
> 
> ...



Ich hab keine Probleme mit dem Stoic den Berg hochzufahren aber wenn die Steigung zu krass ist hebts im Sitzen auch mal die Front an, dass liegt aber an der Geo und nicht am Gewicht  

Wenn du wissen willst ob DU leistungsfähig genug bist um ein "ultra schweres" Stoic den Berg hochzuradeln pack dir Gewichte in den Rucksack bis du das Gesamtgewicht erreichst, dass du theoretisch mit einem Stoic hättest. 

Allerdings sind die modernen Enduro/Trail Fullys fast alle schwerer als 14,5 kg , je nach Ausstattung deswegenn verstehe ich dein Problem nicht wirklich. 

Hier im Forum denken viel zu viele Leute das man mit einem Bike, dass mehr als 10-12Kg wiegt nicht mehr den Berg hochkommt. Was macht ihr nur wen ihr mal 3Kg Speck (wenn ihr zuviel futtert) oder Muskelmasse (soll schon vorgekommen sein bei regelmäßigem Radeln) zugenommen habt ?  

Wir sind in meiner Jugend mit dem BMX Bike (Singlespeed) die Hügel hochgekurbelt und Leben alle noch.


----------



## Sebastian_1978 (23. Mai 2021)

Gute Idee mit dem Zusatzgewicht👌
Danke schonmal für den Input.

Ja genau, gefühlt wiegen viele um die +-14kg. Hab leider keine Möglichkeit so ein Bike mal zu testen. Aber ich sehe das wie du…bisschen mehr Speck auf den Rippen oder dickere Klamotten…müsste ja ähnlichen Effekt haben? Also theoretisch 

Praktisch hat Geometrie und vielleicht die Laufräder einen größeren Einfluss als 1kg mehr oder weniger am Bike.

Wie gesagt…nur meine theoretischen Überlegungen…aber eure Praxiserfahrungen scheinen mir verlässlicher in dem Fall. Aus dem Grund die Frage.


----------



## r3m4 (23. Mai 2021)

Fahre mit dem Stock hauptsächlich Touren um die 30 bis 40 km. Höhenmeter dabei meist im niedrigen vierstelligen Bereich. Das Teil geht sicherlich nicht von alleine den Berg hoch, jedoch schaffe das selbst ich mit meinen übergewichtigen Proportionen relativ easy.

Mein Strive ist deutlich behäbiger wenn es den Berg hoch geht. Kann dich also absolut beruhigen. Probiere es am besten mal aus und selbst wenn das Fahrrad nichts für dich ist kannst du es derzeit mit den Kursen ohne wertverlust verkaufen


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2021)

dirtdaddy schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Probleme mit dem Stoic den Berg hochzufahren aber wenn die Steigung zu krass ist hebts im Sitzen auch mal die Front an, dass liegt aber an der Geo und nicht am Gewicht
> 
> Wenn du wissen willst ob DU leistungsfähig genug bist um ein "ultra schweres" Stoic den Berg hochzuradeln pack dir Gewichte in den Rucksack bis du das Gesamtgewicht erreichst, dass du theoretisch mit einem Stoic hättest.
> 
> ...



Deine Denkweise ist in einigen Punkten nicht ganz richtig....es kommt, bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, darauf an, wo das Gewicht zu suchen ist. Du kannst nicht einfach 5Kg in den Rucksack packen.
Montiere mal 2,2 MTB Reifen mit 600gr und 1000gr, jeweils vorne und hinten. Das ist so ein krasser Unterschied. Das ist NICHT mit 800gr im Rucksack zu vergleichen, nur weil das Gesamtgewicht am Fahrrad jetzt höher ist. Daher muß man abwägen, wo wieviel gr/kg hängt, bevor man vergleicht.
Das Stoic hat schwere Socken montiert. Um es bergauf agiler zu machen, könnte man an dieser Stelle optimieren. Wer dann jammert, daß es dafür bergab nicht mehr so toll zu fahren ist, muß dann entweder an seiner Fahrtechnik bergab oder Kraft bergauf arbeiten.


----------



## r3m4 (23. Mai 2021)

Der Punkt ist definitiv nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
Auf meinem Bild sieht man ja dass ich tubeless mit Continental Speed King unterwegs bin Punkt die haben auf alle Fälle einiges dazu beigetragen dass das Bike agiler unterwegs ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sebastian_1978 (23. Mai 2021)

Super…ja das hilft mir sehr weiter…auch der Vergleich zum Strive ist spannend. 

Danke 🙏🏼


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2021)

Du hast das Stoic 2 mit Schwalbe HD 2,35 mit stolzen 1100gr gehabt und bist auf Race King (nicht Speed King) mit 620gr. Das sind ca. 500gr rotierende Masse ganz außen für vorne und hinten, also 1000gr. Das ist brutal viel. Hinzu kommt noch tubeless, also fallen anstelle der 240gr Schlauch nur noch 90gr Milch + Ventil  an, das sind nochmal ca. 300gr für vorne und hinten, also ca. 1,3 Kg rotierende Masse. Das ist wie Golf und Porsche fahren.   Klar hast Du dann keine Probleme einen Berg hochzukommen.


----------



## r3m4 (23. Mai 2021)

Du hast mich noch nicht gesehen 


Ne Spaß, ich fahr das Teil gerne und es macht genau das was ich gewollt habe: Laune! Und das immer. Zudem sieht es Sau cool aus und tut im Geldbeutel nicht weh.


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2021)

Für 900 Euro ist das natürlich ein Schnapper, absolut.


----------



## Sebastian_1978 (24. Mai 2021)

Ich muss gestehen…das Weiße find ich fast noch schöner als das Grüne.

Aber da weder noch das eine oder andere aktuell zu bekommen sind, ist das nebensächlich 😩


----------



## BigDaddyNoob (24. Mai 2021)

Nach 2 Besuchen kann ich aber dagegen halten dass die dicken Schlappen im Bikepark richtig Spaß machen. Da bin ich aber mit dem Lift hoch ;-) Man muss also so 5-6 Bikes haben um alles abzudecken


----------



## ArmlingAndi (24. Mai 2021)

BigDaddyNoob schrieb:


> Man muss also *N+1 Bikes* haben um alles abzudecken


Habe das mal korrigiert


----------



## filiale (24. Mai 2021)

BigDaddyNoob schrieb:


> Nach 2 Besuchen kann ich aber dagegen halten dass die dicken Schlappen im Bikepark richtig Spaß machen. Da bin ich aber mit dem Lift hoch ;-) Man muss also so 5-6 Bikes haben um alles abzudecken



Das stimmt, mit Panzerschlappen kannste es fast planlos geradeaus knallen lassen. Oder man übt sich in Fahrtechnik und sucht sich eine Linie mit den leichteren Socken. 
Bergauf mit den leichten, oben angekommen Reifen wechseln und dann Vollgas runter.


----------



## dirtdaddy (24. Mai 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Deine Denkweise ist in einigen Punkten nicht ganz richtig....es kommt, bis zu einem gewissen Punkt, darauf an, wo das Gewicht zu suchen ist. Du kannst nicht einfach 5Kg in den Rucksack packen.
> Montiere mal 2,2 MTB Reifen mit 600gr und 1000gr, jeweils vorne und hinten. Das ist so ein krasser Unterschied. Das ist NICHT mit 800gr im Rucksack zu vergleichen, nur weil das Gesamtgewicht am Fahrrad jetzt höher ist. Daher muß man abwägen, wo wieviel gr/kg hängt, bevor man vergleicht.
> Das Stoic hat schwere Socken montiert. Um es bergauf agiler zu machen, könnte man an dieser Stelle optimieren. Wer dann jammert, daß es dafür bergab nicht mehr so toll zu fahren ist, muß dann entweder an seiner Fahrtechnik bergab oder Kraft bergauf arbeiten.


meinste so...






Die Schweren Schwalbe Socken hab ich direkt in der ersten Woche gewechselt inkl. Tubeless 
Meine Denkweise war auf das Problem von Sebastian_1978 ausgerichtet und da ist die Rucksack Methode erst mal ok. Wenn du es gennauer simulieren willst mußte halt Gewichte an Lennker oder Gabel befestigenn aber dann wirds auch langsam bissl albern nur um herauszufinden ob man mit dem Bike den Berg hoch kommt. Man Kommt mit dem Stoic den Berg hoch. echt jetzt 🤓


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 5kulls (12. Juni 2021)

Hallo.
Welchen Offset haben die verbauten RS Gabeln bei den 29er Stoic Modellen? Würde auch paar Teile tauschen wollen… Das Bike lässt aber noch auf sich warten sodas ich nicht selber messen kann?
Danke vorab


----------



## Bendis (2. Juli 2021)

Hallo,
ich warte derzeit noch auf mein Stoic 3 und spiele mit dem Gedanken, es anschließend auf Tubless umzurüsten. Jetzt habe ich hier gelesen, dass die Alexrims DP30-Felgen keine gute Wahl für einen Tubless-Umbau seien:

_"Schuld daran sind die Alexrims DP30-Felgen, die in der Praxis nicht tubeless-fähig sind. Uns sind die Reifen auf dem Trail mehrmals von der Felge gesprungen: No-Go!"_

Wie sehen da mittlerweile Eure Erfahrungen aus? Klappt Tubless mit den Alexrims oder ist davon eher aus Sicherheitsgründen abzuraten?

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## dirtdaddy (3. Juli 2021)

Bendis schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich warte derzeit noch auf mein Stoic 3 und spiele mit dem Gedanken, es anschließend auf Tubless umzurüsten. Jetzt habe ich hier gelesen, dass die Alexrims DP30-Felgen keine gute Wahl für einen Tubless-Umbau seien:
> 
> _"Schuld daran sind die Alexrims DP30-Felgen, die in der Praxis nicht tubeless-fähig sind. Uns sind die Reifen auf dem Trail mehrmals von der Felge gesprungen: No-Go!"_
> ...


bisher ist bei mir nicht von der Felge gesprungen aber die Antwort auf deine Frage erledigt sich doch im nächsten Satz vom Test .. 
"Canyon hat das Problem bereits erkannt und wird das Stoic 4 ab August 2021 mit einem hochwertigen DT-Swiss Alu-Laufradsatz ausstatten. Obwohl sich der Preis dann um ca. 100 € erhöht,.."

Da stellt sich mir die Frage als Käufer , bekomme ich jetzt auch auf https://www.canyon.com/ Kulanz/Garantie Nacken ein paar DT-Swiss Laufräder zum Sonderpreis ?  🤪 ... ich glaube nicht


----------



## tobi2410 (24. Juli 2021)

Gibt es irgendwo offizielle Informationen dazu, ob die Felgen tubelessfähig sind? Rein vom Felgenprofil würde ich auf ja tippen und bei Canyon wird bei der Bestellung direkt das Tubeless Umrüstset vorgeschlagen. Allerdings habe ich nirgends etwas von offizieller Seite zu tubeless gelesen. Auf den Felgen steht auch nichts und es ist nur ein normales Felgenband montiert.


----------



## filiale (24. Juli 2021)

tobi2410 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo offizielle Informationen dazu, ob die Felgen tubelessfähig sind? Rein vom Felgenprofil würde ich auf ja tippen und bei Canyon wird bei der Bestellung direkt das Tubeless Umrüstset vorgeschlagen. Allerdings habe ich nirgends etwas von offizieller Seite zu tubeless gelesen. Auf den Felgen steht auch nichts und es ist nur ein normales Felgenband montiert.



Hast Du die Beiträge über Dir gelesen ?


----------



## tobi2410 (25. Juli 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Hast Du die Beiträge über Dir gelesen ?


Ja klar habe ich das. Deshalb die Frage nach einer offiziellen Information. Außer im verlinkten Testbericht habe ich bis jetzt nichts von Tubelessproblemen gehört und auch auf der Canyon Seite werden die neuen DT Swiss Laufräder (noch?) nicht erwähnt.
Sonst kann mir vielleicht mit etwas Glück der Canyon Support etwas dazu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bendis (26. Juli 2021)

tobi2410 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo offizielle Informationen dazu, ob die Felgen tubelessfähig sind? Rein vom Felgenprofil würde ich auf ja tippen


Ich würde es grundsätzlich bejahen. Trotzdem habe ich jetzt von einer Tubless-Umrüstung abgesehen und stattdessen Schwalbe Aerothan-Schläuche nachgerüstet. Der Gewichtsvorteil gegenüber den beim Stoic verbauten Kenda-Schläuchen liegt bei 240g pro Rad, also insgesamt 480g (Kenda-Schlauch 331g vs Aerothan-Schlauch mit 91g). Der Gewichtsunterschied ist beim Fahren deutlich spürbar (Agilität, Beschleunigung, Rollwiderstand). Der empfohlenen Luftdruck mit Aerothan ist bei mir laut Schwalbe Luftdruckrechner der gleiche wie bei einem Tubless-Setting.


----------



## HoneybadgerCF (27. Oktober 2021)

Das Stoic 4 hat gestern ganz still und leise DT Swiss Laufräder mit XD Freilauf bekommen.


----------



## Deleted 525513 (27. Oktober 2021)

HoneybadgerCF schrieb:


> Das Stoic 4 hat gestern ganz still und leise DT Swiss Laufräder mit XD Freilauf bekommen.


Dann müsste doch theoretisch auch ne neue Kassette drauf sein oder? Die SX passt ja nicht zu XD…


----------



## HoneybadgerCF (27. Oktober 2021)

Gruenlich schrieb:


> Dann müsste doch theoretisch auch ne neue Kassette drauf sein oder? Die SX passt ja nicht zu XD…


Vermutlich, im Datenblatt ist jedoch noch die SX. Was ich richtig komisch finde, das Stoic wurde bei der Gewichtsangabe von Canyon nochmal 0,12KG schwerer. 

Naja werde Canyon Mal kontaktieren. Mein Stoic könnte ich theoretisch noch zurückgeben und im Winter neu bestellen. Aber eigentlich habe ich auch keine Lust auf ein neues Bike zu warten. Vielleicht gibts ja einen Rabatt. Das Upgrade von HG auf XD ist jedenfalls teurer als zurückschicken und neu bestellen.


----------



## Bendis (27. Oktober 2021)

HoneybadgerCF schrieb:


> Vermutlich, im Datenblatt ist jedoch noch die SX. Was ich richtig komisch finde, das Stoic wurde bei der Gewichtsangabe von Canyon nochmal 0,12KG schwerer.


Btw, mein Stoic 3 in Größe M war um einiges schwerer als auf der Canyon-Website angeben - es hatte ein Gewicht von ca. 15,8kg. Auf der Website steht 14,76kg.

Auf welche Rahmengröße soll sich denn diese Website-Angabe beziehen. Ich würde eigentlich immer vom Mittelwert, also Größe M ausgehen. Wenn sich das Gewicht aber aber scheinbar auf 2XS (?) bezieht, empfinde ich das als bewusste Irreführung des Kunden...

Ich habe übrigens 480g mithilfe der Schwalbe Aerothan-Schläuche abgespeckt, siehe Post weiter oben.


----------



## Bendis (27. Oktober 2021)

HoneybadgerCF schrieb:


> Das Stoic 4 hat gestern ganz still und leise DT Swiss Laufräder mit XD Freilauf bekommen.


Dann stimmt ja die damalige Aussage von enduro-mtb.com, dass die Laufräder ausgetauscht werden sollten.

Der Preis ist übrigens auch still und leise um 100 € gestiegen...


----------



## filiale (28. Oktober 2021)

Bendis schrieb:


> Btw, mein Stoic 3 in Größe M war um einiges schwerer als auf der Canyon-Website angeben - es hatte ein Gewicht von ca. 15,8kg. Auf der Website steht 14,76kg.
> 
> Auf welche Rahmengröße soll sich denn diese Website-Angabe beziehen. Ich würde eigentlich immer vom Mittelwert, also Größe M ausgehen. Wenn sich das Gewicht aber aber scheinbar auf 2XS (?) bezieht, empfinde ich das als bewusste Irreführung des Kunden...
> 
> Ich habe übrigens 480g mithilfe der Schwalbe Aerothan-Schläuche abgespeckt, siehe Post weiter oben.



Canyon bezieht sich immer auf M.
Wie hast Du gewogen ? Personenwaage (sehr ungenau) oder mit Kofferwaage ?


----------



## Bendis (28. Oktober 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Wie hast Du gewogen ? Personenwaage (sehr ungenau) oder mit Kofferwaage ?



Personenwaage: Gesamtgewicht - Körpergewicht = Gewicht des Stoic.

Ok, die 330g für die Pedale (Crankbrothers Stamp 1) kommen noch zu der Canyon-Werksangabe von 14,78kg dazu - bleiben immer noch 700g mehr als angegeben (Gesamt 15,8kg).

Aktuell bin ich bei einem Gesamtgewicht von 15,3kg mit folgendem Setup gelandet:

Ergon-Griffe
Specialized Henge Sattel
Flaschenhalter
Mudguard
Kenda-Schläuche gegen Aerothan gewechselt


----------



## filiale (28. Oktober 2021)

Bendis schrieb:


> Personenwaage: Gesamtgewicht - Körpergewicht = Gewicht des Stoic.
> 
> Ok, die 330g für die Pedale (Crankbrothers Stamp 1) kommen noch zu der Canyon-Werksangabe von 14,78kg dazu - bleiben immer noch 700g mehr als angegeben (Gesamt 15,8kg).
> 
> ...



Personenwaagen sind leider sehr ungenau. Dazu gibt es hier schon einige Beispiele im Forum. Darauf solltest Du Dich nicht verlassen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (9. Dezember 2021)

ich habe mir gestern Abend ein sehr gutes gebrauchtes Stolz 3 gegönnt, da es im Moment ja nicht lieferbar ist und ich nicht bis zum Frühjahr warten wollte. 

Bin echt mal gespannt, was die Kiste so kann. Soll  Trailgeschoß für den Winter und Alltags bzw. Pendelrad für den Sommer werden. 





P.S.: Der Katze gefällt es schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebhunter (9. Dezember 2021)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> ich habe mir gestern Abend ein sehr gutes gebrauchtes Stolz 3 gegönnt, da es im Moment ja nicht lieferbar ist und ich nicht bis zum Frühjahr warten wollte.
> 
> Bin echt mal gespannt, was die Kiste so kann. Soll  Trailgeschoß für den Winter und Alltags bzw. Pendelrad für den Sommer werden.
> 
> ...


Nice  🤩 und was wollte der Verkäufer dafür haben? Neupreis +10%? 😉


----------



## Dennis-Fox (9. Dezember 2021)

Günstiger als neu


----------



## null-2wo (9. Dezember 2021)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Günstiger als neu


idiot 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Dennis-Fox (9. Dezember 2021)

Würde ich nicht sagen. Netter Kontakt und es sind bald wieder welche auf Lager, dann droppt der Preis auch wieder für gebrauchte. Hat sich auch gerade was neues gegönnt, da kann man das Geld gut gebrauchen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (13. Dezember 2021)

Hab jetzt die erste Ausfahrt mit dem Stoic hinter mir. 
Meine Güte macht die Bude einen Bock 🤣
Sogar Sprünge und Drops sind kein Ding. 
Werd mich jetzt mal nach und nach an größere Dinge trauen. Aber der erste Eindruck ist absolut zufriedenstellend. Das Teil zaubert mir ein Lächeln ins Gesicht 🤩


----------



## Bendis (13. Dezember 2021)

Wenn es erstmal rollt, dann ist es nicht mehr aufzuhalten!

War die 200mm Bremsscheibe hinten schon beim Kauf drauf?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (13. Dezember 2021)

Bendis schrieb:


> Wenn es erstmal rollt, dann ist es nicht mehr aufzuhalten!
> 
> War die 200mm Bremsscheibe hinten schon beim Kauf drauf?



die hab ich nachträglich direkt drauf gebaut. Bin kein Freund von SRAM Bremsen.. Hatte noch ne Scheibe hier und hab direkt umgebaut. Bremst aber auch nicht so geil das Zeug. Wird wohl in naher Zukunft was ordentliches drauf kommen.


----------



## Wald-Freund (28. Dezember 2021)

dirtdaddy schrieb:


> meinste so...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welche Reifen hast du da aufgezogen? Sehen ganz gut aus, passend zum Stoic. Ich suche gute Allrounder, die etwas leichter sind und rollen als die montierten Schwalbes aber trotzdem noch guten Grip haben.


----------



## dirtdaddy (30. Dezember 2021)

Wald-Freund schrieb:


> Welche Reifen hast du da aufgezogen? Sehen ganz gut aus, passend zum Stoic. Ich suche gute Allrounder, die etwas leichter sind und rollen als die montierten Schwalbes aber trotzdem noch guten Grip haben.


Vorne Maxxis DHF 27,5x 2,3" Exo 3c irgendwas mit Terra 
Hinten Maxxis Rekon 27,5x 2,4 Exo 3c 

ich fahre auch viel auf Asphalt und weniger im richtigen Gelände deswegen der Rekon, für Trail, Enduro und Bikepark würde ich hinten dann eher einen Maxxis DHR aufziehen 😉

Die Schwalbereifen im Gewicht zu unterbieten ist nicht schwer, die auf dem Stoic wiegen in 27,5" jeweils über 1200g (1,2Kg) ich hab durch den Reifenwechsel u. Tubeless über 500g an Gewicht eingespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (4. Januar 2022)

bin mit der Serienbereifung echt zufrieden. Hans Dampf rollt echt gut und hat erstaunlich geilen Grip bei dem Wetter. Bin am Wochenende eine 60km Tour damit gefahren. würde da nichts anderes drauf haben wollen, weil ich dann im Trail doch Angst hätte, dass es mir zu viel rutscht. 

Morgen kommt erst mal ein Bremsen Upgrade an das Stoic. Ich bin sowas von kein SRAM Fan. die Bremse macht mir absolut keinen Spaß. Habe noch eine gebrauchte MT7 hier liegen. Vielleicht etwas drüber, aber hey, zu viel Bremspower gibt es ja eigentlich nicht


----------



## Dennis-Fox (4. Januar 2022)

War dann doch heute schon fummelig und hab die neue Bremse direkt montiert. Passt farblich schon sehr geil finde ich. 

Teste jetzt mal die Sport Beläge von Magura. Hatte noch einen neuen Satz hier liegen und fahre auf dem Enduro eigentlich nur die Performance Beläge. Denke aber für das Stoic sollten Sportbeläge mehr als locker reichen mit 203mm Scheiben vorne und hinten 

Bin gespannt


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. Januar 2022)

Bremse war ja schon ein brutales Upgrade an dem Rad. Taugt mir echt gut. 

Gestern wollte ich eigentlich Volumenspacer für die Gabel bestellen. Habe dann aber sehr ernüchternd festgestellt, dass es sowas für die Gabel nicht gibt. Dafür habe ich was anderes tolles erfahren! Man kann bei der Reccon den Federweg ändern, ohne den Airshaft zu tauschen  
Also ab in die Garage und getestet. Man benötigt nur neues Öl für das Casting auf einer Seite (6ml 20WT). Hatte ich als reiner Fox Fahrer natürlich nicht da. Also Fox Gold 30 WT rein. klappt auch  

Ergebnis kann sich aber sehen lassen nach 10 Minuten Arbeit


----------



## Drahtacus (19. Januar 2022)

Meine Freundin hat ihr Stoic jetzt nen gutes Jahr im Einsatz. Bis jetzt sehr unauffällig. Allerdings hatte sich in Winterberg letztes Jahr mal die Achse am HR gelöst. Ich fands witzig, sie nicht


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. Januar 2022)

Drahtacus schrieb:


> Allerdings hatte sich in Winterberg letztes Jahr mal die Achse am HR gelöst. Ich fands witzig, sie nicht


Meine hätte mich 2x erschlagen. 
1x weil ich gelacht hätte und 1x weil ich für die Wartung der Bikes zuständig bin


----------



## Drahtacus (19. Januar 2022)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Meine hätte mich 2x erschlagen.
> 1x weil ich gelacht hätte und 1x weil ich für die Wartung der Bikes zuständig bin


Ist hier genau so. Beides. Ich war hier allerdings unschuldig. Schraubensicherung regelt das für die Zukunft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bendis (19. Januar 2022)

Drahtacus schrieb:


> Meine Freundin hat ihr Stoic jetzt nen gutes Jahr im Einsatz. Bis jetzt sehr unauffällig. Allerdings hatte sich in Winterberg letztes Jahr mal die Achse am HR gelöst. Ich fands witzig, sie nicht


Bei meinem Stoic ging während der dritten großen Ausfahrt leider der Dropper Post (d.h. die Kartusche) irreparabel kaputt. Ich musste deshalb den Kundenservice in Anspruch nehmen, aber nach (den wohl üblichen) 3 Wochen Wartezeit auf eine Rückmeldung von Canyon wurde das Teil dann sehr unbürokratisch und schnell ersetzt.

Side Fact: Ich habe übrigens herausgefunden, dass der "Canyon Iridium Dropper Post" baugleich mit dem Rose Root Miller DP ist.
Side Fact 2: Der Vorbau vom Stoic 3 ist u.a. baugleich mit dem RFC "Trail" (Cube) und wird auch von Cannondale verbaut (jeweils mit entsprechendem Logo).


----------



## Drahtacus (19. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte eigentlich vor Ihr ein Rad aufzubauen.  Die Auswahl an vernünftig ausgestatteten HTs, von der Stange, in dieser Form ist schon recht rar. Wenn die geforderte Rahmengrösse dann noch XXS ist, wird das Ganze eine Doktorarbeit. Als das Stoic angekündigt wurde hat sie sofort "gepreordert". Das Rad kam sogar 4 Wochen vor  dem angegebenem Lieferdatum an. Sie ist sehr zufrieden damit, es passt perfekt unnd die Ausstattung ist ordentlich. Ich würde die Bremse bei Zeiten ersetzen, da das Fräulein aber in einer sehr niedrigen Gewichtsklasse unterwegs ist, spielt das für sie allerdings keine Rolle.   Das Rad ist aber definitiv "worth the money"


----------



## Dennis-Fox (19. Januar 2022)

kann ich auch nur bestätigen. Sollte für mich eigentlich nur als "Winterhure" herhalten um meine guten Bikes zu schonen bei dem Wetter. Es macht aber unglaublich viel Bock damit zu fahren. Du kannst ja wirklich alles damit machen. Auch Trails gehen immer schneller, wenn man einfach mal nicht daran denkt, dass es hinten eigentlich gar nicht federt. Da hat man als gestandener Fully Fahrer wohl am meiste Respekt vor zum Start. 
Ich habe aber meine Fahrstiel in den letzen Wochen komplett auf das Hardtail angepasst. Fahre jetzt sauberer und aktiver. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das im Sommer auf das große Bike auswirkt. Eventuell wird man schneller? Wäre auf jeden Fall der Hammer. 
Das Rad ist jeden Cent wert. Ich hab mich selten so schnell in so wenig verliebt


----------



## HoneybadgerCF (19. Januar 2022)

Das Stoic ist 'ne Wucht. Das Bike macht einfach Spaß und zieht mehr Blicke auf sich als so manches Fully. Einzig die Qualität des Lacks ist nicht sonderlich gut und als ich mich darüber beschwert habe, gab ohne es ohne Diskussion eine Gutschrift für'ne schöne Folie. 

@Drahtacus das Bike deiner Freundin hat an der Kettenstrebe beim Kettenblatt wohl auch schon einen kleinen Lackplatzer. Je nach dem wie alt es ist, kannst du dich bei Canyon beschweren. Unabhängig davon empfehle ich dir einen Fahrradschlauch drum zu wickeln, weil das nicht mehr schöner wird.


----------



## Drahtacus (19. Januar 2022)

HoneybadgerCF schrieb:


> Das Stoic ist 'ne Wucht. Das Bike macht einfach Spaß und zieht mehr Blicke auf sich als so manches Fully. Einzig die Qualität des Lacks ist nicht sonderlich gut und als ich mich darüber beschwert habe, gab ohne es ohne Diskussion eine Gutschrift für'ne schöne Folie.
> 
> @Drahtacus das Bike deiner Freundin hat an der Kettenstrebe beim Kettenblatt wohl auch schon einen kleinen Lackplatzer. Je nach dem wie alt es ist, kannst du dich bei Canyon beschweren. Unabhängig davon empfehle ich dir einen Fahrradschlauch drum zu wickeln, weil das nicht mehr schöner wird.


Der Kratzer ist von einem ordentlichen Chainsuck. Fahrradschlauch is nich. Hatte ich auch schon angeboten. Die Dame wünscht sich eine optisch ansprechendere Lösung🤷‍♂️


----------



## Dennis-Fox (20. Januar 2022)

Überlege gerade noch ob ich mir dieses VHS Tape mal gönne für die Kettenstrebe. 
Ich finde allerdings den Preis schon echt wuchtig für so nen bisschen Gummi. 
Sieht aber optisch echt ordentlich aus und soll wohl auch sehr gut die Kette dämpfen.


----------



## Bendis (20. Januar 2022)

Drahtacus schrieb:


> Der Kratzer ist von einem ordentlichen Chainsuck. Fahrradschlauch is nich. Hatte ich auch schon angeboten. Die Dame wünscht sich eine optisch ansprechendere Lösung🤷‍♂️


Diesen Chainsuck direkt hinter dem Kettenblatt habe ich auch. Ist passiert, als ich im ersten oder zweiten Gang mal rückwärts gekurbelt habe und die Kette nicht so mitlaufen wollte 🤨.
Ich habe einen Neopren-Kettenschutz von Lizard Skins drübergeschoben. Der ist innen gummiert und kann nicht wegrutschen.


----------



## Bendis (20. Januar 2022)

HoneybadgerCF schrieb:


> Einzig die Qualität des Lacks ist nicht sonderlich gut und als ich mich darüber beschwert habe, gab ohne es ohne Diskussion


Kann mich bei meinem Stoic 3 in Storm Grey über die Lackqualität nicht beschweren - bei mir ist alles in Ordnung. Vielleicht betrifft das den Mattlack vom Stoic 4?


----------



## Drahtacus (20. Januar 2022)

Bendis schrieb:


> Kann mich bei meinem Stoic 3 in Storm Grey über die Lackqualität nicht beschweren - bei mir ist alles in Ordnung. Vielleicht betrifft das den Mattlack vom Stoic 4?


Der Lack am grünen 4 ist recht ordentlich. Vielleicht hat sie aber auch einfach glück gehabt. Mein Kumpel hat ein 3er bestellt und es trotz der langen Wartezeit retourniert. Das war wirklich besch... gelackt.


----------



## HoneybadgerCF (20. Januar 2022)

@Bendis es ist wohl der Lack des Stoic 4. Als bei mir ist der Lack mittlerweile an paar Stellen von Steinschlägen abgeplatzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bendis (20. Januar 2022)

@HoneybadgerCF mein Sohn hat ein neues Rose Root Miller in Mattlack ("Light Olive") - ich habe den Eindruck, diese matten Lacke sind generell etwas anfälliger, vor allem beim Reinigen vom Matsch etc. muss man wohl mehr aufpassen... 🤔


----------



## Dennis-Fox (20. Januar 2022)

das Gefühl mit dem Mattlack habe ich auch. Eventuell liegt es daran, dass die Lacke mit weniger oder gar keinem Klarlack nachbehandelt werden? 

Wenn ich mir so den Lack an meinem Tyee angucke, frage ich mich manchmal auch ob die das mit der Dose lackiert haben. Der Lack ist sehr stumpf und fühlt sich nicht wirklich glatt an. 

An meinem Strich 3 ist der Lack tipp-topp. Da habe ich absolut nichts dran auszusetzen.


----------



## Drahtacus (20. Januar 2022)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> gar keinem Klarlack


so ist es


----------



## r3m4 (20. Januar 2022)

Beim Stoic 2 war die Lackqualität an sich gut und die Verarbeitung okay. An manchen Stellen hat man leider das Alu durchschimmern sehen, weil offensichtlich zu wenig Basislack oder Grundierung drauf war. Der Klarlack darüber war aber wieder in einer ordentlichen Schichtstärke. Also lediglich minimal optisch, wenn man ganz genau hingeschaut hat.


----------



## Slartibartfass (24. Januar 2022)

Überlege gerade ein Stoic 4 zu bestellen. Bei Körpergröße 183 und 83cm Innenbeinlänge schlägt Canyon M vor, ich tendiere aber irgendwie eher zu L. Was sagt ihr?


----------



## sebhunter (24. Januar 2022)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Überlege gerade ein Stoic 4 zu bestellen. Bei Körpergröße 183 und 83cm Innenbeinlänge schlägt Canyon M vor, ich tendiere aber irgendwie eher zu L. Was sagt ihr?


M fände ich zu klein...L ist aber schon recht groß, kommt auf deine Erfahrung mit großen Bikes an...ohne Probesitzen würde ich das nicht entscheiden.


----------



## Bendis (24. Januar 2022)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Bei Körpergröße 183 und 83cm Innenbeinlänge schlägt Canyon M vor, ich tendiere aber irgendwie eher zu L.


Da bist du wohl ganz hart an der Grenze zu L. Bei Körpergröße 184 schlägt Canyon schon L vor...

Weil du ja auch laut Canyon an der Grenze zwischen M und L bist, heisst es da ja noch:

_"Wähle die Rahmengröße, die am besten zu dir und deinem Fahrstil passt. Nimm für mehr Stabilität die größere und für mehr Wendigkeit die kleinere Größe."_


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. Januar 2022)

Laut Canyon hätte ich mit 173cm einen S Rahmen nehmen sollen. Wollte aber unbedingt 29er haben und bin dann mal in Koblenz beide Probe gefahren. Hab mich dann für M entschieden. S war mir auch gefühlt ein viel zu kleines Rad. 

Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, fahr beide am besten Probe. oder gib die Daten mal in so nen Georechner ein und vergleiche es mit einem Deiner anderen Bikes. 

Kleiner Tipp von mir. Freund von mir ist auch über 180cm groß. wie groß genau, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Er meinte aber das mein M Rahmen für ihn zu klein wäre.


----------



## Slartibartfass (24. Januar 2022)

Danke für die Tipps! Ich hab es jetzt in größe M bestellt, nachdem ich gesehen hab dass das Sitzrohr bei L für mich mit meinen scheinbar unnormal kurzen Beinchen zu lang sein könnte bei der 170er Sattelstütze... Werd aber im Laufe der Woche in Koblenz vorbei schauen und dort die Größen testen, und dann im schlimmsten Fall normal stornieren. Aktuell ist M ja schon wieder nicht bestellbar, scheinbar schon ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bendis (24. Januar 2022)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Freund von mir ist auch über 180cm groß. wie groß genau, kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Er meinte aber das mein M Rahmen für ihn zu klein wäre.


Bin 180cm groß, Innenbeinlänge 82cm - M passt bei mir sehr gut.


----------



## Slartibartfass (24. Januar 2022)

Das beruhigt mich auf jeden Fall schonmal, danke für den Post!

Edit: bin dann heute Abend doch noch nach Koblenz, weil mich das Thema nicht in Ruhe gelassen hat.... Ist zum Glück nur gut 20 Minuten von hier. Min m und l probegefahren und muss sagen dass l mir definitiv zu groß ist. M passt perfekt, bin sehr zufrieden. Freue mich sehr auf das Bike!


----------



## KillBlackdeath (11. Februar 2022)

Du kannst im Baumarkt so ein isolierding kaufen mit dem Man hähne dicht macht und das drumwickeln.


Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Überlege gerade noch ob ich mir dieses VHS Tape mal gönne für die Kettenstrebe.
> Ich finde allerdings den Preis schon echt wuchtig für so nen bisschen Gummi.
> Sieht aber optisch echt ordentlich aus und soll wohl auch sehr gut die Kette dämpfen.


----------



## KillBlackdeath (11. Februar 2022)

Ausserdem: Stoic 3 grösse M 1,68m hoch 84 Innenbeinlänge, sehr zufrieden jedoch hatte die Federgabel einen Garantiefall.
PS: In den Ferien versuch ich mal mit dem Bile über Schnee zu Fahren.


----------



## Bendis (16. Februar 2022)

KillBlackdeath schrieb:


> ...jedoch hatte die Federgabel einen Garantiefall.


Was war denn da los?


----------



## Bendis (12. April 2022)

Hi, wieviel wiegt euer Stoic 3?

Laut Canyon soll es ja *14,76kg* wiegen, ohne Pedale.

Mit meinen Pedalen (Crankbrothers Stamp 1, 330g) müsste mein Stoic in Größe M bei ca. *15,1kg *liegen.

Meins wog aber beim Kauf inklusive Pedale *15,8kg *- das sind einfach mal 700g mehr!

Nach folgender Umrüstung bin ich bei ca. *15,3kg*

Ergon-Griffe statt Canyon G5
Specialized Henge Sattel (möglicherweise etwas schwerer als der Stock-Sattel)
Flaschenhalter
Mudguard
Frame Protection Folie
Kenda-Schläuche gegen Aerothan gewechselt
Canyon G5 Lenker (wie Stoic 4)
Canyon G5 Vorbau (wie Stoic 4)
SRAM Guide T Bremsen (wie Stoic 4, sind glaube ich etwas leichter als die Level T ?)
Crankbrothers Stamp 1 (Gewicht 330g)
Also liege ich mit dem aktuellen Gewicht immer noch ca. 200g _über_ den Canyon-Angaben (Pedalgewicht berücksichtigt), obwohl ich fast 500g durch die Umrüstung auf Aerothan-Schläuche gewonnen habe.

Woher kommt dieses Mehrgewicht?

Rose Bikes spricht bei ihren Rädern zumindest von Fertigungsschwankungen und Gewichtsunterschieden abhängig vom Lack (_"fertigungsbedingt sind Schwankungen bis +/- 5 % möglich, Gewicht bei Rahmenfarbe Matt Aurora"_).

Habt ihr euer Stoic-Gewicht als Vergleich und welche Strategie würden ihr nutzen, um das Gewicht noch etwas zu drücken (Laufrädern, andere Reifenkombi etc.)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (12. April 2022)

Ich kann meins gerade nachher mal an die Waage hängen. 

Es ist aber echt ein schweres Vieh! 

Schon beim Hochheben gefühlt deutlich schwerer als mein Tyee mit Coil Dämpfer...


----------



## HoneybadgerCF (15. April 2022)

Oha, das 3 ist ja echt super schwer. Mein Stoic 4 kommt mit Pedalen in XL und Schwalbe Procore auf 15,2.


----------



## KillBlackdeath (20. April 2022)

Bendis schrieb:


> Was war denn da los?


Ich glaube es ist die Negativ/Positiv Kammer hat druck über Nacht verloren, sodass man einmal stark drauf drücken musste. Die haben sie aber zurück geschickt und gesagt sie wäre in Ordnung.


----------



## KillBlackdeath (20. April 2022)

Wenn man nach etwas leichtem 


Bendis schrieb:


> Hi, wieviel wiegt euer Stoic 3?
> 
> Laut Canyon soll es ja *14,76kg* wiegen, ohne Pedale.
> 
> ...


Das Stoic ist einfach nur schwer, besonders die Räder, würde aber keine leichteren Reifen haben wollen. Deswegen hat das Stoic auch kaum kickdown wenn man in die Pedale tritt.
Wenn ich ehrlich bin finde ich die gefederte Masse nicht so wichtig.


----------



## Slartibartfass (20. April 2022)

Habe mein Stoic 4 vor 4 Wochen bekommen, und bin sehr angetan vom Rad. Sehr potent und spaßig! Und unfassbar effizient bergauf im Vergleich zu meinem alten Rad (2010er Votec V.SX mit 160mm rundum). Einzig die Bremse hab ich gegen eine MT5 getauscht, ich bin aber auch nicht der leichteste Fahrer und wollte die Reserve.


----------



## DirtyChainz (10. Mai 2022)

Hallo, ich überlege mir ein Stoic als Winterbike und Fahrtechnikverbesserungsgerät zu kaufen! Was die Gabeln angeht bin ich jedoch etwas aus dem Thema! Ich würde entweder das Stoic 2 nehmen und als erstes die Gabel gegen eine Rockshox 35 tauschen (online ca. 350.-)  Einen Dropperpost hab ich noch im Regal liegen! Neue MT5 bremsen müssten aber noch her! Alternativ wäre da das Stoic 4, wo ich vermutlich erstmal  nur die Bremsen tauschen würde! Das Stoic 3 hat eine RockShox Recon Silver RL verbaut! Da bin ich nicht sicher ob behalten oder nicht! Falls die RockShox Recon Silver RL für das Singletrail gecruise bei 100 kg inkl. Klamotten und Rucksack nicht zu labberig ist, wäre das Stoic 3 ggf der beste Kompromiss! Was sagt ihr? High End kann die Recon bei dem Preis nicht sein, aber ist sie ausreichend?


----------



## Dennis-Fox (10. Mai 2022)

Ich fahre das Stoic 3 und bin an sich positiv überrascht von der Gabel. 
Für das Geld macht die eigentlich einen soliden Job trotz der schmächtigen Rohre. 
Habe sie auf 150mm getravelt. Ist bei der Gabel recht einfach. Brauchst dafür nicht mal teile kaufen. 
Die Bremse kann man komplett vergessen. Habe eine MT7 verbaut. Sonst fahre ich das Rad Serie. 
Den Aufpreis zum Stoic 2 finde ich ok, da die Gabel besser ist und eine vario Stütze verbaut ist. 
Nutze das Rad auch als winterrad und nach kurzer Zeit bin ich damit alle trails gefahren, welche ich sonst mit dem Enduro fahre. Macht echt Spaß damit, da selbst leichtere trails damit mehr fordern. Meine Technik hat sich über den Winter echt verbessert. 
Jetzt im Sommer habe ich leichte Reifen montiert und nutze es als Tourenrad mit der Familie.


----------



## Bendis (10. Mai 2022)

@etihw_rm Ich fahre ein Stoic 3; die Recon ist ganz ok, für "Singletrail gecruise", ich bin aber etwas leichter als du unterwegs.

Hier noch ein paar Überlegungen zum Thema Stoic 2/3/4:

- Stoic 2:  Du hast du nur 10 Gänge, die Farbe weiß ist Geschmackssache

- Stoic 4: Du  bekommst den G5 Vorbau (der Vorbau am Stoic 3 ist etwas schmächtig) und den G5 Lenker mit etwas mehr Rise als beim 3er (habe ich beides am meinem 3er nachgerüstet); ausserdem schon ein paar NX Komponenten und das SRAM BSA Duo Tretlager mit Descendant Kurbeln

- Stoic 4: Der größten Unterschied machen wohl die DT Swiss M1900 Laufräder. Die Alexrims am Stoic 3 sind sehr schwer - ich vermute, mit den DT Swiss spart man ca. 400g Gewicht

Als ich mein Stoic 3 letztes Jahr gekauft habe, hatte das Stoic 4 noch die gleichen Laufräder, war aber 200,- € günstiger.

Aktuell würde ich definitiv das Stoic 4 in Betracht ziehen, weil sich der Mehrpreis im Verhältnis zu den besseren Komponenten mMn rechnet.

Würde ich heute noch mal ein neues Hardtail kaufen wollen/müssen, würde ich als Alternativen zum Stoic übrigens das _Nukeproof Scout 290_ oder das neue _Rose Bonero _in die engere Wahl ziehen.


----------



## DirtyChainz (10. Mai 2022)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Ich fahre das Stoic 3 und bin an sich positiv überrascht von der Gabel.
> Für das Geld macht die eigentlich einen soliden Job trotz der schmächtigen Rohre.
> Habe sie auf 150mm getravelt. Ist bei der Gabel recht einfach. Brauchst dafür nicht mal teile kaufen.
> Die Bremse kann man komplett vergessen. Habe eine MT7 verbaut. Sonst fahre ich das Rad Serie.
> ...


Ach cool, die lässt sich traveln! 32er Rohre schrecken mich irgendwie etwas ab! Gerade bei 100kg in voller Montur! Andererseits werde ich mit dem Ding auch nicht so draufhalten können wie mit meinem megatower! Da ist halt einfach egal was da im Weg ist! Das wird alles weggebügelt von der 160mm 36er! Mal sehen was es wird! Danke auf jedenfalls für dein Feedback!


----------



## DirtyChainz (10. Mai 2022)

Bendis schrieb:


> @etihw_rm Ich fahre ein Stoic 3; die Recon ist ganz ok, für "Singletrail gecruise", ich bin aber etwas leichter als du unterwegs.
> 
> Hier noch ein paar Überlegungen zum Thema Stoic 2/3/4:
> 
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis mit den Laufrädern! Hatte ich irgendwie garnicht auf dem Schirm! Aber du hast recht! Wichtiger Punkt! Das ist schon einiges an rotierender Maße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bendis (10. Mai 2022)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Die Bremse kann man komplett vergessen. Habe eine MT7 verbaut. Sonst fahre ich das Rad Serie.
> Jetzt im Sommer habe ich leichte Reifen montiert und nutze es als Tourenrad mit der Familie.



Ich habe die Level T vom Stoic 3 gegen eine Guide T (eBay Kleinanzeigen, "neuwertig vom Neurad abgebaut", waren auch an einem Stoic 4 und ich musste keine Leitungen kürzen) ausgetauscht. Als Upgrade für schmales Geld sind sie ganz ok, ich spiele aber auch mit dem Gedanken, auf Matura umzusteigen.

Reifen habe ich jetzt auch gewechselt - ich fahre jetzt den neuen Wicked Will von Schwalbe, weil ich familienbedingt im Sommer auch mehr Touren mit größerem Asphaltanteil fahren "muss".
Gewichtsersparnis ca. 500g, die sich am schweren Stoic deutlich bemerktbar machen. Für 80% meiner Hometrails absolut ausreichend.


----------



## Drahtacus (10. Mai 2022)

Ich habe Fahrfertig ca. 90Kg. Das Stoic3 vom Kumpel haben wir auch direkt mit einer Lyric Ultimate und einer Mt7 geupgradet. Kommt halt drauf an was du machen willst. Wenn du wirklich nur Trails rollen und etwas Halbgas im Winter unterwegs bist, sollte die Recon das abkönnen. Ich habe jetzt eine Code R mit 200/180 an das Stoic4 meiner Frau gesteckt. Die LEVEL T die vorher da drauf war, ist echt eine Frechheit. Dafür funktioniert die YARI auch mit niedrigem Fahrergewicht echt gut. Der LRS ist für die Dame ok. Ich habe den mal in mein HT gepackt um 650b auszuprobieren. Ich denke der ist relativ schnell an seiner Belastungsgrenze


----------



## Bendis (10. Mai 2022)

etihw_rm schrieb:


> Danke für den Hinweis mit den Laufrädern! Hatte ich irgendwie garnicht auf dem Schirm! Aber du hast recht! Wichtiger Punkt! Das ist schon einiges an rotierender Maße!


Siehe meine Beiträge weiter oben - bei meinem Stoic 3 in M klaffte Herstellerangabe und Realität in Bezug auf das Gewicht weit auseinander (1kg).

"Günstig" Gewicht reduzieren geht am Stoic mMn nur über Schläuche (Schwalbe Aerothan, ich fahre kein Tubeless) und Reifen.


----------



## Bendis (10. Mai 2022)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Den Aufpreis zum Stoic 2 finde ich ok, da die Gabel besser ist und eine vario Stütze verbaut ist.



Das Stoic 2 würde ich nur kaufen, wenn man auf den soliden Rahmen scharf ist. Alles andere muss man doc h upgraden, wenn man etwas ambitionierter unterwegs ist.

Wenn man nur ein Touren-Hartdtail sucht, findet man bei anderen Herstellern ähnliche, aber leichtere Räder zu einem ähnlichen Preis, z.B. das Cube Attention.


----------



## Bendis (10. Mai 2022)

@etihw_rm Und zum Thema Laufräder gab es ja noch das hier:

_"Die Schwalbe-Reifenkombination mit Magic Mary in Front und Hans Dampf am Heck, in der robusten Super Trail-Karkasse, ist eigentlich klasse, kann ihr volles Potenzial am Stoic aber nicht entfalten. Schuld daran sind die Alexrims DP30-Felgen, die in der Praxis nicht tubeless-fähig sind. Uns sind die Reifen auf dem Trail mehrmals von der Felge gesprungen: No-Go! Canyon hat das Problem bereits erkannt und wird das Stoic 4 ab August 2021 mit einem hochwertigen DT-Swiss Alu-Laufradsatz ausstatten."_


----------



## DirtyChainz (10. Mai 2022)

Vermutlich wird es das 4er werden. Da muss ich einfach bis auf die Bremsen nichts mehr großartig upgraden. Und dann vermutlich auch direkt MT7. Die fahre ich schon am anderen Bike und bin total zufrieden. Hab grad gesehen, dass die MT5 mit 2-Finger-Hebel kommen. Dann mal abwarten ob das Moped ab Juli wieder verfügbar ist.


----------



## Bendis (10. Mai 2022)

etihw_rm schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird es das 4er werden. Da muss ich einfach bis auf die Bremsen nichts mehr großartig upgraden.



So würde ich es auch machen. Nur Sattel und Griffe solltest du noch einplanen.


----------



## DirtyChainz (10. Mai 2022)

Bendis schrieb:


> So würde ich es auch machen. Nur Sattel und Griffe solltest du noch einplanen.


Klar! Griffe, Sattel und Pedale werd ich das gleiche nehmen wie an meinem anderen Bike! Die Sachen funktionieren für mich ja bereits!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (12. Mai 2022)

Bendis schrieb:


> @etihw_rm Und zum Thema Laufräder gab es ja noch das hier:
> 
> _"Die Schwalbe-Reifenkombination mit Magic Mary in Front und Hans Dampf am Heck, in der robusten Super Trail-Karkasse, ist eigentlich klasse, kann ihr volles Potenzial am Stoic aber nicht entfalten. Schuld daran sind die Alexrims DP30-Felgen, die in der Praxis nicht tubeless-fähig sind. Uns sind die Reifen auf dem Trail mehrmals von der Felge gesprungen: No-Go! Canyon hat das Problem bereits erkannt und wird das Stoic 4 ab August 2021 mit einem hochwertigen DT-Swiss Alu-Laufradsatz ausstatten."_



Ich habe die Felgen Problemlos dicht bekommen, habe dafür nicht mal den Reifen demontiert. 
Sind aber, was die Dichtigkeit zu Beginn angeht, natürlich kein Vergleich zu hochwertigen Rädern. 
Geht aber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyChainz (16. Mai 2022)

Ich hab gerade das Stoic 4 bestellt! Soll ab Mitte Juli geliefert werden! Bin aber jetzt schon am überlegen was ich in Sachen Inserts und Reifen mache! Im Forum wird ja in div. Threads diskutiert on nun leichte Karkasse mit Inserts oder downhill Karkasse ohne Inserts! Ich gehe mal
davon aus, dass die DT Swiss etwas leichter sind, als die früher verbauten Felgen! Da würde ich ja fast auf Nummer sicher gehen und Inserts mit einer etwas stärkeren Karkasse fahren und hoffen das der uphill noch erträglich ist!


----------



## Bendis (18. Mai 2022)

@etihw_rm Die verbauten Schwalbe-Reifen in Super Trail sind schon ziemlich gut. Ich hatte keine Probleme damit (ausser das Gewicht auf gemäßigteren Touren). Inserts würde ich mir bei so einem schweren Rad sparen...


----------



## DirtyChainz (18. Mai 2022)

Bendis schrieb:


> @etihw_rm Die verbauten Schwalbe-Reifen in Super Trail sind schon ziemlich gut. Ich hatte keine Probleme damit (ausser das Gewicht auf gemäßigteren Touren). Inserts würde ich mir bei so einem schweren Rad sparen...


Ich schätze, ich muss es einfach ausprobieren. Als Neuling auf einem Hardtail werde ich wohl ziemlich schnell sehen, wie gut meine Linienwahl nun wirklich ist und ob die Karkasse vom Super Trail ohne Inserts bei 100 kg den einen oder anderen Fahrfehler standhält.


----------



## KillBlackdeath (18. Mai 2022)

Also Preis Leistungs mäßig spricht mich das Rose Bonjero am meisten an. Habe selber ein Stoic 3.


----------



## cjbffm (19. Mai 2022)

Eine Frage an die Wissenden: Das Stoic 4 hat doch Laufräder von DT Swiss? Welche Naben sind da verbaut?
Mir geht es um die Versorgung mit Ersatzteilen (Lager, Freilauf, Achsen). Bei den Naben des Stoic 3 hingegen habe ich so meine Probleme zu glauben, daß man dafür jemals Ersatzteile bekommt.

Edit: Ist hier jemand in Frankfurt am Main und rundum, dessen Stoic (Größe M oder L) ich mal probieren könnte?


----------



## Bendis (19. Mai 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Eine Frage an die Wissenden: Das Stoic 4 hat doch Laufräder von DT Swiss? Welche Naben sind da verbaut?
> Mir geht es um die Versorgung mit Ersatzteilen (Lager, Freilauf, Achsen). Bei den Naben des Stoic 3 hingegen habe ich so meine Probleme zu glauben, daß man dafür jemals Ersatzteile bekommt.



Beim Stoic 3 sind die Naben auf den Alexrims angegeben: "KT MS6F" und "KT M5ER".

Ich habe neulich festgestellt, dass nach nur einem 3/4 Jahr die VR Nabe an meinem Stoic 3 sehr schlecht und "knarzig lief und sie hatte auch einen spürbaren Widerstand beim Drehen. Kein Wunder, es sind Kugellager mit einzelnen Kugeln, keine abgedichteten Lager, und die Lager sind nur mit einem billigen Gummiring abgedichtet. Dreck kann da sehr schnell eindringen.

Habe dann mal recherchiert und wenn man nach "KT MS6F" sucht, findet man diesen Nabenhersteller: https://kttw-hub.com. Wenn man nur nach "MS6F" sucht, findest man diesen Erneuerungssatz https://www.chainreactioncycles.com...be-erneuerungssatz-15-mm-boost-/rp-prod191047 - und so ist meine Stoic 3 Nabe auch aufgebaut.
Ich vermute, das diese Vitus Nabe die gleiche wie am Stoic ist, nur rebrandend.

Nach einer Reinigung läuft die Nabe wieder etwas besser, aber immer noch recht "rau". An unserem Rose Root Miller sind Sunringlé Düroc 35 Laufräder verbaut - das sind auch keine High End Laufräder, aber im Vergleich zu den Alexrims laufen die Lager da butterweich.

Mein Fazit: Die Alexrims DP 30 sind nur eins: robust. Ansonsten sind sie nur schwer und die Naben sind von schlechter Qualität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cjbffm (19. Mai 2022)

Danke. - Bloß meinte ich das Stoic Nummer Vier. Und wenn das tatsächlich Felgen und Naben von DT Swiss hätte (370? - sind als einzelne bei DT Swiss aber nicht zu finden??), wäre damit schon eventuell viel gewonnen. - Eventuell würde das nicht den Wunsch / die Notwendigkeit wecken, den Laufradsatz auszutauschen.

Dann könnte meine Wahl evtl. auf das Stoic 4 fallen, auch wenn die Farbe absolut Schei.e ist.


----------



## Bendis (19. Mai 2022)

Für so ein weit verbreitetes Laufrad wie das M 1900 sollte man schon Ersatzteile etc. bekommen... 🤔


----------



## Bendis (19. Mai 2022)

KillBlackdeath schrieb:


> Also Preis Leistungs mäßig spricht mich das Rose Bonjero am meisten an. Habe selber ein Stoic 3.



Würde ich zum heutigen Zeitpunkt auch in die engere Wahl für ein HT im Vergleich zum Stoic 3 ziehen.

Das Bonero 1 ist zwar 300€ teurer als ein Stoic 3, hat aber dafür bei ansonsten relativ gleicher Ausstattung:

bessere Gabel
bessere Laufräder
schon ein Paar Egon Griffe


----------



## KillBlackdeath (19. Mai 2022)

Bendis schrieb:


> Würde ich zum heutigen Zeitpunkt auch in die engere Wahl für ein HT im Vergleich zum Stoic 3 ziehen.
> 
> Das Bonero 1 ist zwar 300€ teurer als ein Stoic 3, hat aber dafür bei ansonsten relativ gleicher Ausstattung:
> 
> ...


Die ausstattung an dem Bonjero ist in allen bereichen besser und es ist 1,5kg leichter, eine Shimano schaltung die sich nicht so leicht verbiegen sollte
Da lohnt sich das Stoic 3 gefühlt gar nicht mehr(will jetzt nicht stoic besitzer traurig machen obwohl ich es selber bin).


----------



## Bendis (19. Mai 2022)

KillBlackdeath schrieb:


> ... und es ist 1,5kg leichter.



Stimmt, das leichtere Gewicht von mindestens 1kg beim Bonero 1 hatte ich vergessen. Das ist natürlich nicht zu vernachlässigen...

Die SX-Gruppe ist aber bei beiden Rädern die gleiche; der Dropper Post auch (ist beim Bonero  nur rebranded). Der Vorbau am Rose wirkt optisch etwas schwachbrüstig (es ist der gleiche wie am Root Miller 1, der wiederum auch so an unserem Cube Acid 24" Kinderrad verbaut wurde 😅).
Mit den Kenda-Reifen am Bonero könnte ich vermutlich erstmal leben, wenn auch die Schwalbe MM/HD-Kombi am Stoic für den harten Trail-Einsatz vermutlich geeigneter ist.

Wie gesagt, vor einem Jahr war das Stoic 3 für mich halt eine gute Option, mittlerweile kenne ich halt einige Pros und Cons an dem Bike, und würde das Bonero eben heute auch in Betracht ziehen...


----------



## HoneybadgerCF (20. Mai 2022)

Hatte jetzt paar Monate Schwalbe ProCore auf den Alex Rims des Stoic 4 und muss sagen, es ist ne robuste scheiß Felge. Selbst mit ProCore neigt die noch zum burpen. Nachdem dann auf einer Tour das ProCore Ventil abgerissen ist, habe ich mich dazu entschieden nur noch Tubolito Schläuche auf der Felge zu fahren, fährt sich super, fühlt sich leichter an und ist ziemlich pannensicher. 

Werde wenn wenn die Kassette runtergefahren ist einen gescheiten LRS anbringen, spart auch direkt paar Pfunde.


----------



## pytek (22. Mai 2022)

Bin am überlegen mir das Stoic zu kaufen. Schwanke zwischen Stoic 3 und 4.
Wie macht sich die Pike an diesem Bike?
Gibt es eine ISCG Aufnahme?
Beim 3 müsste die Gabel und LRS denke ich getauscht werden.


----------



## DirtyChainz (22. Mai 2022)

pytek schrieb:


> Bin am überlegen mir das Stoic zu kaufen. Schwanke zwischen Stoic 3 und 4.
> Wie macht sich die Pike an diesem Bike?
> Gibt es eine ISCG Aufnahme?
> Beim 3 müsste die Gabel und LRS denke ich getauscht werden.


Das Stoic hat keine ISCG-Aufnahme! Wenn du eine Kettenführung willst, geht das über eine am Sattelrohr geklemmte Führung! Es gibt aber glaube ich auch ISCG-Adapter die irgendwie am Tretlager verschraubt werden! Genaueres weiß ich dazu aber nicht! Der Adapter wäre mit Sicherheit besser! Und klemmen am Sattelrohr sieht auch nix aus!


----------



## Slartibartfass (23. Mai 2022)

DirtyChainz schrieb:


> Ich schätze, ich muss es einfach ausprobieren. Als Neuling auf einem Hardtail werde ich wohl ziemlich schnell sehen, wie gut meine Linienwahl nun wirklich ist und ob die Karkasse vom Super Trail ohne Inserts bei 100 kg den einen oder anderen Fahrfehler standhält.



Ich hab noch ne Ecke mehr Gewicht als du, und hatte mit 2 bar hinten und 1,75 bar vorne bisher weder Probleme mit dem Grip noch mit Durchschlägen.


----------



## pytek (23. Mai 2022)

Kann einer etwas zu den kürzeren Kettestreben sagen. Z.B.: wie verhält sich das Bike bei steilerem Uphil oder ob es dadurch besser um die Kurve geht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bendis (23. Mai 2022)

pytek schrieb:


> Gibt es eine ISCG Aufnahme?
> Beim 3 müsste die Gabel und LRS denke ich getauscht werden.



Bei mir ist die Kette noch nie abgesprungen, auch auf rauen Trails nicht. Ich kann auch übermäßige Chain Slaps nicht feststellen.

Wenn du daran denkst, Gabel und LRS zu wechseln, solltest du vielleicht gleich das Stoic 4 nehmen. 🤔


----------



## Bendis (23. Mai 2022)

pytek schrieb:


> Z.B.: wie verhält sich das Bike bei steilerem Uphil ...



Ich kann auch bei steilerem Uphill nicht klagen. Ich finde die Uphill-Fähigkeiten für ein Bike dieser Art sehr gut.


----------



## Bendis (23. Mai 2022)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Ich hab noch ne Ecke mehr Gewicht als du, und hatte mit 2 bar hinten und 1,75 bar vorne bisher weder Probleme mit dem Grip noch mit Durchschlägen.


Laut_ Schwalbe Luftdruckrechner_ kann man z.B. bei der Kombi _100kg Fahrergewicht / Super Trail / Aerothan o. Tubeless_ sogar runter bis auf VR 1,5 / HR 1,3 Bar.

Ich hatte mit den Super Trail Reifen und Aerothan bisher noch keine Panne, bin schon vieles gefahren, Wurzelteppiche, scharfe Basaltsteinfelder...


----------



## Slartibartfass (23. Mai 2022)

Bendis schrieb:


> Laut_ Schwalbe Luftdruckrechner_ kann man z.B. bei der Kombi _100kg Fahrergewicht / Super Trail / Aerothan o. Tubeless_ sogar runter bis auf VR 1,5 / HR 1,3 Bar.
> 
> Ich hatte mit den Super Trail Reifen und Aerothan bisher noch keine Panne, bin schon vieles gefahren, Wurzelteppiche, scharfe Basaltsteinfelder...


Ich fahre tubeless, hätte ich dazu sagen sollen....


----------



## Bendis (23. Mai 2022)

Der Rechner  https://www.schwalbe.com/pressureprof/ macht keinen Unterschied, ob du Tubeless oder Aerothan fährst, was den Reifendruck angeht.


----------



## pytek (23. Mai 2022)

Bendis schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Kette noch nie abgesprungen, auch auf rauen Trails nicht. Ich kann auch übermäßige Chain Slaps nicht feststellen.
> 
> Wenn du daran denkst, Gabel und LRS zu wechseln, solltest du vielleicht gleich das Stoic 4 nehmen. 🤔


Es geht mir eher um Montage einer Crash Platte.


----------



## DirtyChainz (23. Mai 2022)

pytek schrieb:


> Es geht mir eher um Montage einer Crash Platte.


Hab dies bezüglich jetzt auch nochmal etwas gegoogelt. Dieser ISCG Adapter müsste ja eigentlich passen. Hat jemand hier Erfahrung damit? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, muss man ja nur eine dünnen Spacer entfernen und stattdessen den Adapter aufs Tretlager stecken! Dann Bashguard dran geschraubt und Kurbel wieder drauf! Allerdings weiß ich nicht ob die Adapteraufnahme so stabil ist wie ISCG direkt am Rahmen!


----------



## Dennis-Fox (23. Mai 2022)

pytek schrieb:


> Es geht mir eher um Montage einer Crash Platte.



Da Hardtail, ist ein aufsetzen mit dem Kettenblatt fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. 
Ich mache ziemlich viel Unfug mit dem Stoic und mir ist sowas in der ganzen zeit noch nicht passiert.


----------



## pytek (23. Mai 2022)

Hab da noch ne Frage. Der Bremssattel hinten ist direkt auf dem Rahmen oder mittels Adapter montiert?
Möchte später hinten eine 200er Scheibe verbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtyChainz (23. Mai 2022)

Dennis-Fox schrieb:


> Da Hardtail, ist ein aufsetzen mit dem Kettenblatt fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit.
> Ich mache ziemlich viel Unfug mit dem Stoic und mir ist sowas in der ganzen zeit noch nicht passiert.


Da hast du recht! Ich zum Beispiel will damit aber auch in der Stadt ein bisschen an meinen Skills arbeiten! Da gibt es zum Beispiel diverse Stufen bzw. Absätze. Die niedrigeren weniger als  kniehoch und andere höher! An den Stufen übe ich gerne, erst das Vorderrad und dann das Hinterrad sauber anzuheben! Da würde ich nur ungern mit dem Kettenblatt an der Betonkante aufsetzen! Ein Bashguard wäre da ganz nice!


----------



## DirtyChainz (23. Mai 2022)

Bendis schrieb:


> Laut_ Schwalbe Luftdruckrechner_ kann man z.B. bei der Kombi _100kg Fahrergewicht / Super Trail / Aerothan o. Tubeless_ sogar runter bis auf VR 1,5 / HR 1,3 Bar.
> 
> Ich hatte mit den Super Trail Reifen und Aerothan bisher noch keine Panne, bin schon vieles gefahren, Wurzelteppiche, scharfe Basaltsteinfelder...


1,3 bar??? Bremst das nicht tierisch im uphill? Ich hatte auf dem fully noch nie weniger als 1,7 hinten! Und das fand ich irgendwie schon wenig! Wenn ich mit 1,3 oder auch 1,7 Bar einen Fehler mache und ungünstig nen dickeren Steinbrocken mitnehme, hat die Felge aber bestimmt schnell eine Delle, oder?


----------



## Slartibartfass (23. Mai 2022)

pytek schrieb:


> Hab da noch ne Frage. Der Bremssattel hinten ist direkt auf dem Rahmen oder mittels Adapter montiert?
> Möchte später hinten eine 200er Scheibe verbauen.


Hinten direkt, vorne mit Adapter von 180mm auf 200m. Falls jemand auf Magura umbauen möchte, so wie ich, kann ich nur raten vorne den Adapter auch auf den Adapter von Magura zu wechseln. Ich verstehe zwar nicht wieso es einen Unterschied macht (Wäre die Gabel direkt auf 200/203mm ausgelegt, hätte ich ja beide Bremsen einfach ohne Adapter montieren können. Eigentlich müssten die Maße gleich sein... Es gibt ja keinen Adapter von 200 auf 203mm...), aber der Adapter von Magura ist etwas höher. Die Scheibe schleift mit dem Adapter von der SRAM Bremse leicht oben im Sattel sobald sie etwas warm wird...


----------



## pytek (23. Mai 2022)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Hinten direkt, vorne mit Adapter von 180mm auf 200m. Falls jemand auf Magura umbauen möchte, so wie ich, kann ich nur raten vorne den Adapter auch auf den Adapter von Magura zu wechseln. Ich verstehe zwar nicht wieso es einen Unterschied macht (Wäre die Gabel direkt auf 200/203mm ausgelegt, hätte ich ja beide Bremsen einfach ohne Adapter montieren können. Eigentlich müssten die Maße gleich sein... Es gibt ja keinen Adapter von 200 auf 203mm...), aber der Adapter von Magura ist etwas höher. Die Scheibe schleift mit dem Adapter von der SRAM Bremse leicht oben im Sattel sobald sie etwas warm wird...


Du brauchst einen Adapter von 180 auf 203, das ist halt so.


----------



## Bendis (24. Mai 2022)

DirtyChainz schrieb:


> Dieser ISCG Adapter müsste ja eigentlich passen. Hat jemand hier Erfahrung damit? Wenn ich das richtig sehe, muss man ja nur eine dünnen Spacer entfernen und stattdessen den Adapter aufs Tretlager stecken! Dann Bashguard dran geschraubt und Kurbel wieder drauf!



Wenn ich da richtig verstehe, geht das mMn nur am Stoic 4, weil es das SRAM BSA DUB Tretlager hat. Da ist so ein Spacer dran.

Das Stoic 3 hat nur ein einfaches SRAM PowerSpline Tretlager.


----------



## Bendis (24. Mai 2022)

DirtyChainz schrieb:


> 1,3 bar??? Bremst das nicht tierisch im uphill? Ich hatte auf dem fully noch nie weniger als 1,7 hinten! Und das fand ich irgendwie schon wenig! Wenn ich mit 1,3 oder auch 1,7 Bar einen Fehler mache und ungünstig nen dickeren Steinbrocken mitnehme, hat die Felge aber bestimmt schnell eine Delle, oder?


Die Reifenkombi am Stoic in Verbindung mit dem schweren LRS bremst eh.
Ich wiege nichts so viel und bisher hatte ich keine Probleme mit den Felgen.
Der niedrige Reifendruck bringt dann doch spürbar mehr Komfort am Hardtail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. Mai 2022)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Hinten direkt, vorne mit Adapter von 180mm auf 200m. Falls jemand auf Magura umbauen möchte, so wie ich, kann ich nur raten vorne den Adapter auch auf den Adapter von Magura zu wechseln. Ich verstehe zwar nicht wieso es einen Unterschied macht (Wäre die Gabel direkt auf 200/203mm ausgelegt, hätte ich ja beide Bremsen einfach ohne Adapter montieren können. Eigentlich müssten die Maße gleich sein... Es gibt ja keinen Adapter von 200 auf 203mm...), aber der Adapter von Magura ist etwas höher. Die Scheibe schleift mit dem Adapter von der SRAM Bremse leicht oben im Sattel sobald sie etwas warm wird...


Du brauchst für jeden Bremsenhersteller einen eigenen Adapter. Das hat einfach mit der Bauform des Sattels zu tun. 

Gabeln mit 200/203mm Aufnahmen gibt es halt immer noch nicht. Die Rahmen haben hinten idR. auch immer 180mm ab Werk. 

Wenn jetzt alle Hersteller auf 200mm umbauen, wirst bei zB. Magura trotzdem einen Adapter brauchen. Das ist halt so.


----------



## pytek (24. Mai 2022)

DirtyChainz schrieb:


> Da hast du recht! Ich zum Beispiel will damit aber auch in der Stadt ein bisschen an meinen Skills arbeiten! Da gibt es zum Beispiel diverse Stufen bzw. Absätze. Die niedrigeren weniger als  kniehoch und andere höher! An den Stufen übe ich gerne, erst das Vorderrad und dann das Hinterrad sauber anzuheben! Da würde ich nur ungern mit dem Kettenblatt an der Betonkante aufsetzen! Ein Bashguard wäre da ganz nice!


Das hier + Bashguard oder Crashplatte bräuchte man.


----------



## pytek (25. Mai 2022)

Fährt eine von euch XL Rahmen mit einer Größe 190cm oder mehr. Mich würde die Sattelüberhöhung interessieren. Ein Foto von der Seite wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Bendis (30. Mai 2022)

Hi, hat schon jemand ein neues Stoic 4 mit den DT Swiss Laufrädern?

Auf der Canyon-Website steht unter Ausstattung bei den Laufrädern "DT Swiss M1900 *XD*" - das wäre dann ja wohl der XD-Freilaufkörper, aber in Verbindung mit der SRAM SX Kassette am Stoic 4 müsste das doch eigentlich ein HG-Freilauf sein - oder was stimmt da nicht? Hat Canyon da eine falsche Angabe gemacht?

Hintergrund meiner Frage: Ich überlege, die DT Swiss M1900 Laufräder an meinem Stoic 3 nachzurüsten und müsste wissen, welchen Freilaufkörper ich benötige, damit ich meine PG 1210 SX Eagle-Kassette weiter fahre kann. Die M1900 gibt es ja in der Version XD, Micro Spline und HG.


----------



## Slartibartfass (30. Mai 2022)

Ich glaub da hast du nen Knoten im Kopf. XD ist für SRAM, HG für Shimano...


----------



## Bendis (30. Mai 2022)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Ich glaub da hast du nen Knoten im Kopf. XD ist für SRAM, HG für Shimano...



Jaa... aber SRAM SX und NX setzen auf HG auf:

_"Die NX-Kassette benötigt nicht den SRAM-typischen XD-Freilauf, sondern passt auf den Standard HG-Freilauf und lässt sich so auch an älteren Bikes nachrüsten. ...
Um die NX Kassette auch im unteren Preissegment anbieten zu können, verzichtet SRAM auf die Kompatibilität mit hauseigenen XD-Freiläufen. Die NX Eagle ist also nur mit herkömmlichen Freiläufen kompatibel..."  https://enduro-mtb.com/sram-nx-eagle-im-test/_

Und ein Mitarbeiter von SRAM hat mir das auch bestätigt. SX/NX Kassette braucht HG-Freilauf.

Es wundert mich nur, das Canyon von einem DT Swiss M1900 *XD *Laufrad spricht. 🤔


----------



## DirtyChainz (9. Juni 2022)

Hi, ist das Stoic auch für mehr Federweg freigegeben?


----------



## Bendis (9. Juni 2022)

@DirtyChainz Das frage ich mich auch gerade. Wieviel unterschied an der Geo würde 150mm statt 140mm Travel wohl machen? 🤔


----------



## cjbffm (9. Juni 2022)

Kannst Du hiermit darstellen lassen:








						bike-stats - Alles zum Thema Fahrrad Geometrie
					

Mit dieser App könnt ihr die Fahrrad-Geometrien verschiedener Hersteller miteinander vergleichen und so, das am besten zu euch passende Bike, in der richtigen Rahmengröße ermitteln.




					bike-stats.de
				




Zuerst im Geometrievergleich das Stoic auswählen, dann im Geometrierechner die Daten der anderen Gabel eingeben.


----------



## DirtyChainz (9. Juni 2022)

cjbffm schrieb:


> Kannst Du hiermit darstellen lassen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vielen Dank! Die Seite kannte ich jedoch schon! Ich frage mich aber, ob es herstellerseitig Beschränkungen gibt! Hab bei Canyon auf der Website nichts gefunden! Santa Cruz beispielsweise geben in den FAQs an, welche Federwegslängen verbaut werden dürfen! Ich frage mich halt, ob die ggf größeren einwirkenden Kräfte einer längeren Gabel und dem daraus resultierenden flacheren LW gerade bei kurzem Steuerrohr des Stoic  zu groß werden! Bei einem stabilen Rahmen sollte man meinen, dass das kein Problem darstellt! Aber sicher bin ich mir halt auch nicht! Ich hab mal auf bike-stats mit 150er und 160er Lyrik Einbauhöhen gerechnet! Das sieht auf dem Papier alles nicht so spektakulär aus! Aber ein paar Millimeter können halt im Fahrverhalten viel ausmachen! Kann mir allerdings nicht vorstellen, dass die Werte große Unterschiede in der Krafteinwirkung machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cjbffm (9. Juni 2022)




----------



## tobi2410 (10. Juni 2022)

Ich werde demnächst auf eine 150mm Gabel gehen und damit nach keinen 250km Hometrails das Experiment XCR beenden.  Die Einbauhöhe einer Pike oder Lyrik ist nur wenige Millimeter größer, die Geometrie bleibt damit fast identisch.
Der Rahmen wird durch die katastrophale Suntour Gabel, die gefühlt nur ausgefedert und Durchschlag kann und weder Sensibilität noch Gegenhalt kennt, fast schon mehr belastet. Meine Schultern und Arme werden es mir auch danken...
Außerdem ist das Buchsenspiel der sowieso schon wabbeligen Gabel echt groß geworden. 95kg Fahrergewicht und ab und zu schlechtes Wetter haben die Suntour trotz Service deutlich schneller verschleißen lassen als erwartet.
Ansonsten ist das Stoic mit vernünftigen Bremsen als nettes Zweitbike für den Preis wirklich zu gebrauchen.


----------



## Slartibartfass (13. Juni 2022)

Hat sich inzwischen jemand mit dem Thema Kettenführung befasst? Wenn ich das richtig sehe sind am Tretlager auf Antriebsseite keine spacer die man durch den Adapter ersetzen könnte...


----------



## DirtyChainz (16. Juni 2022)

Hat zufällig jemand den „Kids Ride Shotgun“ am Stoic 3 oder 4 verbaut? Laut Hersteller muss der Vorbau min. 46 mm Abstand gemessen von der Mitte des Gabelschafts haben, um das Teil zu installieren! Der G5 Vorbau hat 40mm (keine Ahnung ob von Mitte Gabelschaft gemessen)! Aber da der G5 irgendwie anders designed ist als der 0815 Vorbau, frag ich mich, ob es dennoch passt! Will nur ungern bei eBay was bestellen ohne einen Anhaltspunkt ob es passt!

Bike soll übrigens morgen geliefert werden! Somit 4 Wochen!!!! vor eigentlichen Liefertermin! Bin angenehm überrascht!


----------



## DirtyChainz (17. Juni 2022)

Mein Bike ist grad angekommen! Mehrere Wochen vor Liefertermin! Bin begeistert! Bremsen sind aber nicht grad super! Hab aber grad nochmal etwas an der Hebelweite gedreht! Hatte zuerst nicht gesehen, dass das bei den Guide T geht! 

Im Vergleich zu meinem Megatower ist die Front echt niedrig! Bin ich irgendwie so gewohnt!  Ich überlege mir tatsächlich, einen Lenker mit mehr Rise zu verbauen! 40mm oder evtl sogar 50mm Rise! Stellt sich aber die Frage ob ich dann noch genug Grip auf der Front hab! Mal testen! Hat da jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Bendis (5. Juli 2022)

@DirtyChainz Ich hatte am Stoic 3 erst den Standardlenker mit 15 oder 20mm Rise (weiß nicht mehr genau, was der hatte), hab dann ein Upgrade auf den Canyon G5 mit 30mm gemacht. Jetzt habe ich einen Spank Spike, wieder mit 30mm. Ich hatte kurzfristig überlegt, den Spike mit 40mm zu nehmen, hab's mir dann aber anders überlegt, weil mir das Bike mit 30mm Rise manchmal beim Uphill an der Front doch schon zu schnell hoch geht.


----------



## Slartibartfass (3. August 2022)

Info für alle mit den dt Swiss Laufrädern.... Ich wollte heute mein ratchet 36t upgrade verbauen, nur um dann festzudstellen dass in der Nabe ein Sperrklinken Freilauf verbaut ist... Verstehe ich nicht so ganz, da die 370er Nabe eigentlich auch seit einiger Zeit den ratchet Freilauf haben sollte....

Naja jetzt muss ich überlegen ob ich mit 18t lebe oder auf ratchet Upgrade und dann auf 36t....


----------



## Drahtacus (4. August 2022)

Slartibartfass schrieb:


> Info für alle mit den dt Swiss Laufrädern.... Ich wollte heute mein ratchet 36t upgrade verbauen, nur um dann festzudstellen dass in der Nabe ein Sperrklinken Freilauf verbaut ist... Verstehe ich nicht so ganz, da die 370er Nabe eigentlich auch seit einiger Zeit den ratchet Freilauf haben sollte....
> 
> Naja jetzt muss ich überlegen ob ich mit 18t lebe oder auf ratchet Upgrade und dann auf 36t....



DT Swiss baut bei OE Laufrädern noch öfter Pawl. Der Umbau auf Ratchet ist easy, das Werkzeug ist allerdings teuer. Nicht den China-Kram nehmen, der funktioniert nicht. Fahr nicht so viel wenn du umbauen noch willst. Das erschwert den Ausbau der Gewindehülsen. Ich habe damals einfach einen Ratchet LRS im Sale gekauft. War günstiger und weniger Zeitaufwand.


----------



## BeLaM (26. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Trail Hardtail und finde das Stoic schon sehr interessant. Was mich allerdings interessieren würde ist die maximale Kettenblattgröße (Außendurchmesser). Auf den Fotos sieht es bei dem 30t ja schon recht eng aus. Ich würde allerdings gerne ein ovales 32t oder zumindest ovales 30t Kettenblatt fahren. gibt es hier Erfahrungen was da geht? Oder vielleicht einen netten Menschen der bei seinem Bike gucken kann, wie viel Millimeter Platz da noch wäre.
Besten Dank im Voraus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el martn (29. August 2022)

BeLaM schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem Trail Hardtail und finde das Stoic schon sehr interessant. Was mich allerdings interessieren würde ist die maximale Kettenblattgröße (Außendurchmesser). Auf den Fotos sieht es bei dem 30t ja schon recht eng aus. Ich würde allerdings gerne ein ovales 32t oder zumindest ovales 30t Kettenblatt fahren. gibt es hier Erfahrungen was da geht? Oder vielleicht einen netten Menschen der bei seinem Bike gucken kann, wie viel Millimeter Platz da noch wäre.
> Besten Dank im Voraus.



Sorry, bin erst heute dazu gekommen und die Kollegen sind anscheinend alle unterwegs..
Es ist schwierig zu messen...


----------



## BeLaM (31. August 2022)

el martn schrieb:


> Sorry, bin erst heute dazu gekommen und die Kollegen sind anscheinend alle unterwegs..
> Es ist schwierig zu messen...


Besten Dank dafür! Aber wie ich mir schon gedacht habe, ist da nicht viel Platz. Mit glück geht ein 30t oval (+4 mm im Radius) aber ein 32t oval (+8 mm im Radius) wird nicht gehen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (24. September 2022)

Hab heute auch mal wieder an meinem Stoic geschraubt und ein bisschen umgebaut. Neue Gabel ist jetzt drin 🥰





Morgen noch Reifen wechseln und der Winter kann kommen 😁


----------



## Fox_26 (3. Oktober 2022)

Hallo Stoicfans,
ich melde mich mal mit ein paar Fragen in der Runde, überlege ja im Moment auch, ob ein Stoic zuhause einziehen könnte...
Größe wäre definitiv XL, als Modell habe ich das 2er aufs Korn genommen.
(immer noch attraktiver Preis für begrenztes Budget und eher weniger Angst vor Schrauben, Basteln, Optimieren)

Nun hört man ja zum Stoic meistens Lob zum Rahmen und dem Gesamtpaket aber weniger Gutes zu Gabel, Tubelessthematik usw... 

Meine Fragen wären jetzt mal, auf der Canyonseite wird aktuell bei den Specs eine 11-46 Kassette angegeben.
Bislang war/ist jedoch meistens die Rede von 11-42...weiß jemand evtl. wie Canyon das jetzt handhabt?
In manchen YT Kommentaren zum 2er schreiben User, sie hätten bei gleichem LRS problemlos auf Tubeless umgebaut, offiziell geht es ja (angeblich?) nicht...weiß jmd. evtl. ob es mit "normalem" Aufwand (zb
gutes Felgenband und Dichtgel) doch funktioniert(vllt. auch mit Abstrichen, wie evtl. nicht so niedrigem Reifendruck)? 
Bei der XCR überwiegen ja eher enttäuschte Meinungen. 
Nun las ich ebenfalls bei YT, dass die eher  schwache Performance nicht zuletzt daher käme, dass bei Montage und Schmierung wenig Sorgfalt waltet und bei manchen sich mit einem Service und der Umstellung auf eine andere Schmierung(Öl statt Fett?) das soweit verbessern ließ, dass es viel besser wäre... 
Naja, zumindest dass man damit leben kann und man die Leistung dann vielleicht halbwegs mit dem einer Recon Silver oder Judy vergleichen könnte... 
Nun bin ich ja weder gute Gabeln gewohnt noch würde ich mit dem Teil (mangels Gelegenheiten und Größe) springen oder sonstig Extremes machen.
Wäre die Gabel unter besagten Umständen und entsprechender Behandlung dann vielleicht tatsächlich so brauchbar?
Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass Canyon ein Bike mit völlig unbrauchbarer Gabel ausliefert, zumal das Teil so auch übern Teich hinkommt und da würde es doch sicher Klagen hageln...
Auch der fehlende Dropper stört mich erstmal nicht weiter, mangels bisherigem Besitz und Erfahrung damit würde ich das wohl nicht weiter vermissen und mit nem Schnellspanner wär der Sattel ja auch relativ schnell verstellt(abgesehen davon, dass das bei dem Streckenprofil hier nicht wirklich nötig wäre) ...Nachrüsten ginge ja jederzeit.

Und, könnte vielleicht jemand mit nem XL Modell mal nachmessen, in welcher Höhe die Griffe mit dem Factorylenker letztlich sind? Bei mir sollten es schon ca 110cm sein. Andernfalls, würde das ein Lenker mit noch mehr Rise (30mm?) bringen? 

Also alles in allem bin ich zwar vom Stoic angetan, jedoch noch nicht überzeugt.
Wenn sich alle Punkte positiv klären ließen, sähe die Sache wohl schon anders aus.
Ansonsten würde ich mich perspektivisch wohl eher nach was ganz anderem umschauen.

Sorry für den langen Text und schon mal Danke für eventuelle Antworten.


----------



## Sindelfinger (3. Oktober 2022)

Ich habe selber ein Stoic 2 in XL und das Bike ist was die Ausstattung angeht nicht verkehrt um einen Anfänger raus auf die Trails zu bringen und einfach Spaß zu haben. Genau so ging es mir nämlich. 
Zur XCR 34 hab ich ein zwiegespaltenes Verhältnis, wie gesagt anfangs eigentlich ausreichend, bei steigendem fahrerischen Können und Anspruch ist die Gabel aber meiner Meinung nach irgendwann nicht mehr tauglich. Schlechtes Ansprechverhalten, vor Allem bei Temperaturen unter 10 Grad, absolut nicht steif und entwickelt recht zügig starkes Buchsenspiel. 

Die verbaute Bremse ist auch so ne Sache. Die Shimano MT200 macht zwar erstmal was sie soll, kommt aber bei Abfahrten sehr schnell an ihre Grenzen. 
Wenn du einen XL Rahmen benötigst, wirst du sicherlich auch kein Fliegengewicht von 65 Kg sein, was der Bremse auch nicht wirklich gut tut. 

Mit der Deore 1x10 bin ich eigentlich zufrieden, ich hab durch Kraftsporthintergrund einiges an Schmalz in den Beinen, sodass ich mit der Gangabstufung sehr gut zurechtkomme. Wie da die  Erfahrung von Anderen ist, kann ich schlecht beurteilen. Ist aber sicherlich sehr individuell. 

Tubless Umbau habe ich bisher als eines der letzten Projekte am Bike noch aufgeschoben, aber Probieren geht über Studieren, ich werda einfach mal versuchen. Ansonsten wären Aerothan Schläuche eventuell auch eine Alternative. 

Mit der Rahmengeometrie bin ich absolut zufrieden, sogar begeistert. 
Es gibt nichts was ich dem Bike bisher nicht zugetraut hätte, da bin eher ich selbst manchmal der begrenzende Faktor. 

Abschließend kann ich dir ja mal noch sagen was ich bisher alles umgebaut bzw geupgradet habe und wie sich  das für mein Empfinden ausgewirkt hat. 

Die Griffe und der Sattel waren für mich katastrophal, in beiden Fällen bin ich bei SQLab fündig geworden. Hat mir viel Komfort gebracht. 

Nachdem ich die XCR 34  4 Monate lang gefahren bin wollte ich einfach wissen wie eine höherwertige Gabel sich da anfühlt. Es wurde dann eine Marzocchi Bomber Z2, zwar noch nicht lange drin, aber ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. 
Alleine die Gabel schafft auf dem Trail unfassbar viel Selbstvertrauen und gibt nochmal richtig Reserven. 

Die Bremsen hab ich jetzt durch eine Sram Code R ersetzt, wobei es da wohl jede Vier Kolben Bremse tun sollte. Die Bremspower ist bedeutend höher und bringt mehr Sicherheit. 

Ein Dropperpost, Crankbrothers Highline 3, war das erste was ich eingebaut habe. Gönn dir das auf jeden Fall, ist das allergrößte Upgrade für das Bike. 

Wenn man einfach Spaß haben will, dem Schrauben nicht abgeneigt ist und Freude am Upgrade hat, ist das Stoic 2 eine sehr gute Wahl. 

Achja, der Lenker ist vom Boden aus gemessen auf 110cm in der Mitte der Barends.


----------



## hardtails (3. Oktober 2022)

T


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sindelfinger (3. Oktober 2022)

hardtails schrieb:


> bei 165 und sl 78
> bessser s oder m für eine anfängerin?


Was sagt denn der Größen-Rechner auf der Canyon Homepage?


----------



## Fox_26 (3. Oktober 2022)

@Sindelfinger 
Danke Dir herzlich für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort!

Ja, 65kg wieg ich nicht, würd ich da ne XL   brauchen hätte ich eher Probleme mit Seitenwind. 
Die XL ist es wegen 193 und ~103kg 😄

Die Gabel ist tatsächlich das größte Manko, ich denke aber mal, dass sie eine gewisse Zeit halten würde, wenn man sie mit Bedacht behandelt, also eher tourenmäßig fährt. 
(so "richtig richtige" Trails gibt es bei mir im Umkreis auch nicht, daher halte ich Dropper und Gabelupgrade vorerst für nicht so notwendig, hab in 30? Jahren auch nur einmal eine Situation erlebt, in der der Sattel richtig im Weg war) 
Und da es hier keine wirklichen Berge gibt, dafür aber jede Menge feinen Sand und Steine, ist mir die Möglichkeit einen voluminösen Reifen möglichst tubeless zu fahren sehr viel wichtiger.

Wenigstens würde die Lenkerhöhe passen...
Ich denke mal, das Stoic ist insgesamt also eher ein Bastelkandidat.(oder wear&dispose)


----------



## Sindelfinger (3. Oktober 2022)

Die Gabel ist kein rohes Ei, nicht falsch verstehen, aber bei steigendem Anspruch irgendwann halt einfach nicht mehr gut. Je nach dem was du fährst, kannst du das Stoic 2 wahrscheinlich auch lange mit den bei Auslieferung vorhandenen Teilen fahren.


----------



## Fox_26 (3. Oktober 2022)

Ich weiß nicht... werde wohl erstmal noch etwas warten und recherchieren bzgl. der Tubelessgeschichte und der Gabel.
Vielleicht schreibt ja hier auch noch jemand was dazu. 
Auch wenn 899 erstmal nicht nach der Welt klingt, mit paar Upgrades ist das 2er so gesehen aber schnell mal ein halbes Spectral 29 AL 5...
Da will man natürlich keinen teuren Fehler machen...
Es bleibt auf jeden Fall auf der Liste und wenn mehr Klarheit herrscht, dann vielleicht, wenn sich bis dahin nichts passenderes findet.
Danke jedenfalls nochmal für die Hilfe 👍🏻


----------



## Bendis (4. Oktober 2022)

@Fox_26 Ich habe mal selber ein Stoic 3 gefahren und kann sagen, dass das Bike alles mitmacht -Willingen, Winterberg, Green Hill eingeschlossen. Wie weiter oben schon erwähnt wurde, war stets ich der limitierende Faktor, nicht das Bike.

Wenn du mit einem Stoic 2 liebäugelst, würde ich dir allerdings wärmstens zum Stoic 3 raten, weil du dann schon die bessere Recon-Gabel hast und den Dropper Post, ausserdem kommt das 3er auch mit der SRAM SX 12x-Schaltung - d.h. wenn du noch irgendwie 300,-€ zusammenkriegst, nimm lieber gleich das 3er.

Die Recon habe ich nie ans Limit gebracht, sie macht für das, was sie ist, einen sehr guten Job.
Da das Stoic abfahrtsorientiert ist, wirst du irgendwann auch damit Abfahrten machen 😏 - und dann wirst du den DP missen. So ein Ding ist ein sehr sinnvolles Upgrade!

Die Felgen sind sehr robust, aber schwer. Ich habe von tubless die Finger gelassen, weil mal in einem Testbeitrag stand, dass die Reifen von der Felge springen (Link dazu auf irgendwo hier im Thread). Es gibt hier Leute, die das Stoic tubless fahren. "Offiziell" sagt Canyon m.W. nichts gegen ein TL-Setup.

Was du auch am Stoic 3 vermutlich upgraden wirst - und zwar in dieser Reihenfolge: Sattel, Griffe, Bremsen.

Insgesamt ist das Stoic aus meiner Sicht ein sehr schweres Bike (meins war out of the Box in Gr. M 15,8kg schwer - einiges schwerer als von Canyon angegeben, und das habe ich Canyon immer übel genommen), deshalb halte ich es mit der Laufradkombi und den Reifen für nur bedingt tourentauglich, und das sollte man halt mit einkalkulieren.


----------



## DirtyChainz (4. Oktober 2022)

Fox_26 schrieb:


> Nun bin ich ja weder gute Gabeln gewohnt noch würde ich mit dem Teil (mangels Gelegenheiten und Größe) springen oder sonstig Extremes machen.
> Wäre die Gabel unter besagten Umständen und entsprechender Behandlung dann vielleicht tatsächlich so brauchbar?


Hi, ich hab das Stoic 4 in Größe L. 
Stellt sich die Frage, was du unter "Extremes" verstehst. Wenn du mit dem Rad z.B.  ausschließlich auf Forstwegen/Schotterwegen fährst , dann wird die Suntour Gabel vermutlich genügen. Aber sobald du öfters mal auf Singletrails unterwegs bist und da ggf. mal etwas laufen lässt, wirst du dir vermutlich relativ schnell eine andere Gabel wünschen. Bei dem Preis von 899,- muss Canyon halt Abstriche bei den Komponenten machen. Natürlich bauen die keinen totalen Schrott ein. Allerdings kann man bei dem Preis halt auch nichts tolles erwarten. Fahren kann man damit immernoch. Guck dir mal Sam Pilgrim an. Der fährt in seinen Videos immer mal wieder mit den verrücktesten Teilen durch den Bikepark. Da ist auch schonmal ein Baumarkt-Bike für 300,- dabei.  Das geht alles (wenn mans kann). Wobei Sam Pilgrim so ein Baumarkt-Bike halt auch in einem Run zerlegt. Die Suntours Gabel  wird dir auf Singletrails aber wohl nicht direkt auseinanderfallen. Allerdings fährt sich ein Bike mit einer "ordentlichen" Gabel halt schon besser. 

Das Bike ist gerade für ein Hardtail echt kein Leichtgewicht. Selbst bei dem Stoic 4 finde ich die Laufräder schon recht behäbig. Für mich ist das aber ok, da ich das Bike als Winterbike nutze und der Uphill weitestgehend nur das notwendige Übel vor dem Downhill ist. Ich muss keine Bestzeiten bergauf fahren und nehme das Gewicht einfach in kauf. 
Was Tubeless angeht, stellt sich die Frage, ob das für deinen Einsatzzweck überhaupt notwendig ist. Ich fahr schon lange Schlauch mit meinem Fully. Das war noch nie ein Problem. Auf dem Hardtail hab ich aber Tubeless und hinten zusätzlich ein Insert. Es hat dann auf ruppigen Abfahrten am Hinterrad doch das eine oder andere Mal ordentlich gescheppert. 

Wenn du sowieso vorhast Upgrades zu verbauen, dann solltest du dir doch mal das Stoic 3 oder 4 ansehen. Ich war auch am überlegen das Stoic 2 als Basis zu nehmen und dann bis auf den Rahmen alles durch neue Teile zu ersetzen. Dropper und Schaltung hatte ich noch  rumliegen. Aber letztlich war mir das dann unterm Strich doch zu teuer. Ich hab dann das Stoic 4 genommen. Getauscht wurden dann Sattel, Lenker und Bremse. 

Eine andere Bremse solltest du, gerade bei höherem Fahrergewicht, in Erwägung ziehen. Mir hat die am Stoic 4 verbaute nicht ausgereicht. 

Zum Schluss noch einmal die Frage nach dem Einsatzzweck. Wenn du weder springst und auch sonst nichts "extremes" vorhast, wäre vielleicht auch ein ganz anderes Bike in Betracht zu ziehen. Für Fahrten über Schotterwege und Forstwege würde ich mir ggf. mal das Canyon Grizl oder ein anderes Gravelbike ansehen (Da werden dann aber 899,- nicht reichen). Oder halt ein anderes MTB. Denn wie gesagt, das Stoic ist halt schon eher fürs Grobe ausgelegt.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir etwas weiter. 
Beste Grüße


----------



## Fox_26 (4. Oktober 2022)

Danke euch für die Infos.
"Extremes" ist für mich alles ab 30 Sachen bei ca. 20% Bergab sowie Sprünge. Da sagt mir dann der Selbsterhaltungstrieb Nö, zumindest nicht mit solchem Equipment und ohne entsprechende Skills 😁

Die "Stundentouren", die hier vor Ort möglich sind, sind eben eher XC-Revier und nur paar Wege, die als Trail zu sehen wären. 
Dennoch hügelig, sehr waldreich aber mit elendigem Sandboden, was entsprechend auch viele Wurzeln und Steine einschließt... (darum auch die Reifen um 2.6, das wäre mir wirklich ein Upgrade wert)

Das Bike sollte also als unkompliziertes Lustobjekt herhalten, wenn man einfach mal ne Runde durch die Wälder vor der Haustür drehen will. 
(einfach wenn die Zeit es zulässt und das Wetter nicht zu bescheiden ist, also ohne große Planung und Vorbereitung vorher)

Deswegen hatte ich auch überhaupt die Absicht, ein möglichst einfaches/robustes und entsprechend günstiges Modell zu nehmen, woran ich im Fall der Fälle selbst schrauben kann, aber auch nicht gleich alle Parts tauschen oder ständig was justieren und reparieren muss.
(deshalb das 2er, Gabel und Dropper hin oder her...)

Alternativ (und erstmal rein theoretisch) könnte ich mir dann auch das (technische) Gegenteil vorstellen, wenn schon denn schon sozusagen, ein gewisser Anspruch an Sicherheit und Bequemlichkeit fährt ja auch mit und mit irgendwelchem Frums rumzufahren macht dann so auch nicht wirklich Spaß. 
Also dann fände ich zb. auch ein Fully interessant. 
Vielleicht im Bereich Trail/Enduro á la Spectral oder Neuron, auch wenn das nüchtern betrachtet sicherlich overbiked wäre und budgetmäßig ein Zukunftsprojekt. 
Der Komfort eines Fullys am Heck ist ja schon was anderes als das Geschüttel unterm Sattel beim HT, wenn auch erkauft mit ner Menge Geraffel, Wartungsaufwand und Mehrgewicht. 
Daher war ich eigentlich immer auch HT-Fan.(blöd nur, dass man weder wieder jünger noch kleiner wird) 
Ach, ich weiß es echt nicht...


----------



## MAyS (11. Oktober 2022)

Also ich hab mein Stoic 2 auf tubeless umgebaut, mit Standard Felgenband und Reifen. Kein Problem. Luft wird anständig gehalten. Alexrims und die Schwalbe Kombi.

Mit ein paar Umbauten bin ich bei 1100 EUR gelandet (SLX Bremse hatte ich schon).

RS Yari
Shimano SLX Bremse
11-46 Sunrace Kassette
200mm Dropper BrandX









						Canyon Stoic Group | Facebook
					

#Canyon #Stoic Owners The Group for Canyon Stoic owners to share pictures, videos, modifications and stories about their STOIC.  Pls be nice.. no politics or religions, just bike.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Dennis-Fox (11. Oktober 2022)

Fox_26 schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Infos.
> "Extremes" ist für mich alles ab 30 Sachen bei ca. 20% Bergab sowie Sprünge. Da sagt mir dann der Selbsterhaltungstrieb Nö, zumindest nicht mit solchem Equipment und ohne entsprechende Skills 😁
> 
> Die "Stundentouren", die hier vor Ort möglich sind, sind eben eher XC-Revier und nur paar Wege, die als Trail zu sehen wären.
> ...



Würde mir vielleicht erst mal überlegen, was man wirklich benötigt. Mit dem Stolz kannst schon ne Menge anstellen und das für einen erschwinglichen Preis egal in welcher Ausstattung. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du Anfänger bist? Dann kauf es Dir einfach und fahr es. Wenn Du dann nach einem Jahr mehr willst, kannst das Bike verkaufen und besorgst Dir erst mal ein gut gebrauchtes Fully und probierst dich durch. 

Gerade im Freundeskreis bemerke ich immer wieder, wie oft Leute sich das falsche Zeug oder "zu viel Bike" kaufen. Eine Gabel mit wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten muss kein Nachteil sein. Kennt man sich damit nicht aus, funktionieren die teilweise besser als ein Factory Fahrwerk an dem man einfach nach "Gefühl" rum schraubt. 
Und Thema schrauben. Ein Hardtail fährt und fährt und fährt. Weniger Wartungsaufwand, weniger Spezialwerkzeug, weniger Kosten. 

Thema Tubeless: Ich frage mich immer noch, warum manche Leute behaupten, es gibt Material was nicht tubeless fähig ist. Mit einem ordentlichen Felgenband und Milch bekommt man JEDE Felge mit ein wenig Talent Dicht. Ja es gibt Felgen, die sind besser und schlechter, aber auch die 08/15 Felgen von meinem Stoic habe ich sofort dicht bekommen. Die Milch habe ich sogar ne Woche später erst rein gekippt, Weill ich keine mehr hatte und das Rad hatte immer noch Druck auf dem Reifen


----------



## Drahtacus (14. Oktober 2022)

Fox_26 schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Infos.
> "Extremes" ist für mich alles ab 30 Sachen bei ca. 20% Bergab sowie Sprünge. Da sagt mir dann der Selbsterhaltungstrieb Nö, zumindest nicht mit solchem Equipment und ohne entsprechende Skills 😁
> 
> Die "Stundentouren", die hier vor Ort möglich sind, sind eben eher XC-Revier und nur paar Wege, die als Trail zu sehen wären.
> ...


Also bei den meisten Leuten kann das Hardtail mehr als der Fahrer, mir inklusive. Ich mache mit meinem Hardtail alles, von der Hometrailrunde (35-40 Km / 750 - 850 Hm) bis zu mehrtägigen Ausflügen in Bikeparks. 
Nach dem dritten Tag fühle ich mich allerdings alt
Frau Draht fährt auch ohne Problme Stoic im Bikepark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. Oktober 2022)

Moin Stoic ist jetzt fertig für den Winter. 
Erste Ausfahrt nach langer Zeit hat echt Bock gemacht


----------



## Fox_26 (26. Oktober 2022)

Gut schauts aus.
Was hast jetzt alles getan für "winterfest"? 
Bei mir wirds wohl dieses Jahr nichts mehr werden, muss auch erstmal sehen was sonst noch so an Kosten zum Jahresende anrollen.


----------



## Dennis-Fox (26. Oktober 2022)

Fox_26 schrieb:


> Gut schauts aus.
> Was hast jetzt alles getan für "winterfest"?
> Bei mir wirds wohl dieses Jahr nichts mehr werden, muss auch erstmal sehen was sonst noch so an Kosten zum Jahresende anrollen.



eigentlich gar nicht so viel. 
Habe die Reifen gewechselt. Bin im Sommer jetzt mal den Nobby-Nic gefahren. Jetzt wieder Hans Dampf hinten und Magic-Mary in 2,6 vorne. Gabel ist jetzt ne Fox Factory 36 mit 160mm. Bremse wurde eine Shimano SLX 4 Kolben mit 203mm Hayes Scheiben vorne und hinten. 

Fährt sich wirklich gut. Alle verbauten Teile hatte ich hier noch irgendwie rum liegen. Ist also eigentlich ne "Resterampe" aber dafür eigentlich schon viel zu gut 
Mein Enduro wird jetzt die Tage sauber gemacht und kommt dann in den warmen Keller. Ab jetzt nur noch Hardtail und EBike bis zum Frühling. 

Nach der ersten Tour haben die Beine auch wieder ordentlich gebrannt. Da merkt man schon ganz gut, dass hinten mehr mit dem Körper gearbeitet werden muss. Macht aber super viel Bock und man hat da am Anfang der Saison auf jeden Fall gut Power in den Beinen und eine saubererere Fahrtechnik glaube ich. 
Hat mir Anfang dieser Saison ein echtes Plus an Mut auf dem Enduro gebracht.


----------



## Zeiglist (31. Dezember 2022)

Hat jemand schon mal ein 34er Kettenblatt montiert bekommen? Das wäre mein Plan für das Stoic in Größe S (27,5 Zoll).


----------



## Zeiglist (Donnerstag um 22:53)

Habe es ausprobiert, ein 34er Kettenblatt passt nicht.
32er passt grade so, dann sind noch ca 2mm Luft bis es an die Kettenstrebe schleift


----------

